# New Age Main RP Thread



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to a New Age in History




*Rules​*1) I am the GM and I have the final say. So if I say no, then no.
2) No Godmodding, Powerplaying, or anything like that. I'll be watching you.
3) Be reasonable with other people's characters. Don't do anyting OOC with them and don't kill them off, or wtf pwn them to make your character look cool.
4) No time powers or reality warping (Special exceptions may be made). That's just too hard to limit.
5) Try to be creative. Don't go ripping off existing marvel characters or characters from other media.
6) 3 character limit per person, unless I say otherwise.
7) Use your common sense and have fun.
8) Keep the OoC talk in the discussion thread.​


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2009)

Anderson weavs in and out of New York City traffic on his bicycle. In his right hand he holds a piece of toast, in his left, a juicebox. He steers with his elbows and checks his watch constantly.

"Be a superhero, dad said," he mutters under his breath after barely avoiding a speeding taxi. "Follow up in the family buisness, he said.

*Honk Honk!*

"Stupid taxies." He says to himself, racing towards school. "This is _so_ lame. How many superheroes ride to school on a freaking bike?" He swerves around a truck and glances at his watch before cranking his speed up a few notches. "Oh God I'm so late..." He tries to take his mind off the mechanical wings pressed closely against his back. At least he didn't have PE anymore. They would've been really hard to explain...

Finally, Anderson pulls up to Manhatten High. He's been going there for 4 years now, and some of the best...and worst...stories of his life had happened here. He parks his bike hastily, tosses the juicbox into the trashcan, and high tails it to first period. He makes it in litterally seconds before the bell. A cheer goes up, as is customary when a student akes it just in time, and Anderson recieves several high fives before taking a seat.

*Several hours later...*

Anderson heads off to chemistry. Hopefully this would be interesting...and maybe even usefull. They were going to make things go boom. He slides in next to Stacey, his lab partner and long time girlfriend. She flashes him a smile as the class begins.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2009)

A part of Danny's mind found it amusing that he had gym even though he was up at 5:00 this morning working with Grandfather.  Still he had always been taught to put his all into everything he did and if the school said he was to take gym then he was going to do his best at it.

It was baseball today.  He clutched the bat and focused on the pitcher, waiting for the ball.  The man across from him started his move, before he even released the ball Danny knew something was wrong.  He shifted and dropped to one knee in time to watch the ball fly through the space his head used to occupy.

"Carl, what in the world was that!"  The teacher started yelling at the pitcher, Danny filtered it out.  Apparently his training was going well, not that he thought there was a need for it, but it was nice to succeed at something.  He snapped out of his thoughts as the teacher addressed him, "... you okay Danny?"

Danny nodded and stood up, brushing off his clothes, "*I'm fine sir, that's 'ball 1' right?*"  He smiled politely and resumed his batting stance.  Getting mad here wouldn't change anything and he might as well get something out of class.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 27, 2009)

"These kids are so annoying..." Jesse mumbled in his seat, and the girl next to him looked at him like he was a freak. "What?" he growled at her, and she immediately looked back at the doodles in her notebook. _"If I know them, they're probably gonna try to get me in class. That's how stupid those fuckin mutant gangs are...can't keep themselves quiet."_ Jesse thought. He was relaxed before a hand clasped his shoulder. Way too close for him. Jesse spun around while he was in his chair, and released the middle claw of his right hand. When he looked at who it was, he saw a young, mid twenties woman with a flannel dress on, the kind you would see a third grade teacher wearing, but...The very tip of Jesse's claw was at her neck, telling her that one slight move and it would drop her head on the floor and her body next to it...the problem was this was his teacher...

Ms. Dawson.

"What the fuck do you think you're doing?" He growled, releasing her. Everyone in the class room let out a gasp as they saw the long piece of sharp metal protruding from his fist. He retracted it, looking around the class room. It looked as if everyone in the class was holding their breath, waiting to see if he would stab anybody. "It's retracted dumb asses." he said.

"J-Jesse Hoeinsworth," the teacher managed to stutter. "This school does not allow weapons on campus. Drop that knife right now." she said. He shook his head in disgust.

"I can't dumb ass." he said, releasing the same claw again. "It's part of me. None of you racist ass holes are gonna tell, are you?" he said, although some of them may have stould up for mutants. There were a hand full of head shakes, and the rest were still too scared to move a muscle. He looked at the teacher, who in turn shook her head. He knew this would probably be on the news or something anyway.

"Well. I'm gonna stay for the rest of the day. I'm not gonna let this mess up my education. I'm sorry for this. I didn't mean to do this. It's instinct." he said, giving them a smile. That was very out of place. He usually would have just said sorry and left, but he needed the education. It was the older him that wanted to. He sat back down, and it seemed like a lot of the stress that was in the room was relieved. The girl that he talked to earlier was probably the most frightened one in the room, being the one sitting next to him. He waited until the school day ended in silence the rest of the time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2009)

At least school was done with.

Turns out Anderson hadn't learned anything usefull at all in chemistry. He shook his head once or twice to clear it and slipped on a pair of black cargo pants. He glanced around the back alley a few more times to make sure nobody was looking, then took off his shirt and replaced it with a black sweatshirt. He pulled out the final piece of his costume, a simple black motorcycle helmet, and pushed it onto his head. He rolled his shoulders once, then snapped his wings out.

They were pure, midnight black, with a complicated feather pattern worked in. With an experimental twitch of his finger, the right one flapped. Anderson grinned and leaped into the air. Clenching his hands into fists, the wings carried him into the air.

"WHOOOOOOHOOHOO!" He shouted, shooting straight up. He looped a building once or twice and shot across Central Park. Cries of: "What's that?" Or: "OhMyGod!" Rang out, but he didn't care, scanning the ground for any crimes being committed.

30 minutes later, there was still nothing. 

_What, does crime have something against wendsdays?_ He thinks to himself. He glances up at the smoke to his left. _Smoke?_ He wheel suddenly and breaks towards where the smoke is coming from. Sure enough, there's a burning building. The fire department was swarming over it, but were finding it difficult to reach the upper levels. Anderson took a deep breath to steel himself and flew into the upmost window.

He landed with a thump that nearly broke the floor, and cursed silently to himself.  The room was far too narrow to fly through, so he was going to have to do it the old fashion way. He ran into the hall, shouting for survivors.

"Over here!" He turned into a room where a long branch of fire seperated him from 2 survivors. A girl that couldn't have been more than 6 or 7 suported her mother, who was white with pain. 

"Stand back." Anderson warns, backing up. He took a running start and leaps through the flames. The little girl screams but he rolls around on the ground to extenguish any flames that might have caught hold. "Are you OK?" He asks the mother, who moans. 

"Think my arm is broken....save Amy...please.." She says, motioning towards the girl, who stands there blankly, uncomprehensively. 

"Hell no." Anderson says, determination in his voice. "Amy," he says, turning to the girl, "Have you ever gotten a piggyback ride?" The girl nods mutely. "Well I'm gonna give you one now. But you'll have to hold on reaaaaally tight, OK?" Amy nods again. "Hop on." Amy jumps and wraps her arms tightly around his neck while Anderson gets the mother in his arms. "Ready? 1..2...3!" He leaps through the window.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 27, 2009)

With Shin

Another day of classes at the academy, like always Shin didn't even mind.He didn't really have anything against school back in Japan but here?Not only could he follow all of the classes he would need to go the college of his choosing but even a lot of interesting classes such as Mutant History and his favorite, the one he was currently in: Flight class.

At the moment he high in the air, soaking up the suns rays.He had been inside most of the day and started feel sluggish because of it, after a night he always needed to recharge himself again or else he'd risk becoming tired to such a degree that he would pass out. The mutation supercharges all of his cells but at the same time made them dependent on that charge, without an energy supply to charge those cells he'd become very weak.

He shot a glance at his watch, he was supposed to head to the Danger Room after class.His intention was to become an astronaut someday, going into space had always been his dream and there were actually quite a few experienced space explorers on the Academy staff who had been willing to do a simulation launch with him, as practice.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2009)

The rest of Danny's classes were uneventful.  When they finished he started home on foot, it was a bit of a walk but Grandfather considered cars lazy when there were other options.

And like everything else "attract no attention" was drilled in to him and this was his training in that for the day.  Not hiding, not exactly at least, hiding attracted lots of attention when you were noticed.  Better to blend in to the crowds, be faceless and unremarkable.

A short while after he left school he saw a figure flying above him, garbed all in black.  He idly wondered if this was a so-called "hero" off to do some good, or a "villain" plotting some sort of heinous crime.  Either way he had little involvement.

The heroes were an interesting enigma.  Surely none could doubt the good that they do, but at the same time weren't they just glorified vigilantes?  Shouldn't the police or other government agents handle that sort of thing?

Either way it wasn't something he needed to worry about yet.  He was too young to vote on the issue and wasn't about to pick a fight over it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

In the history of hero's So-cal has been left without hope. Gangs, Murders, Rapes. These have gone unpunished, people fear for their lives even in such a peaceful place. There is one man, One hero, One person who stands up for the citizens! Whether it be San Diego or San fran, He is the hero of So-cal! "LOOK! IT'S TESLA!!!" a women shouts. "REALLY WHERE!?" A man looks around excitedly. "Right there~~!" she points at a man dressed in all black with a strange yellow circle on his chest. "Ah!? I was found so easily!?" Tesla, who was just jogging down the street begins to run. "Wait~ Let me get your autograph~" 

"Hey! Can't superheros fly!" A man shouts from behind him. "Why not fly away!" he laughed. "SHUT UP!!! FLYING IS VERY HARD WORK!" He holds out his hand, sending a quick burst of electricity into a trashcan lid and brings it to his feet. "Now i'm off!" He jumps onto the lid and flies about twenty feet into the air before falling into someones backyard. "Urgh..." he rubs the back of his head. "this superhero stuff is hard... I still haven't got the hang of flying yet. Least i can fight though." He brushed the grass off of himself and kicked the trascan lid over the brickwall of the backyard. "Nice house though." He rubbed his chin. 

Infront of him was a large two story victorian house with white pillars, painted red. Statues and bushes cut to look like animals surrounded a large pool. "Did i end up in beverly hills by mistake...?" He scratched his head and shrugged. "Oh well, Time to get to work! Superhero away!" He ran and jumped at the wall, missing the top of it. "Damn..." He slid down and jumped again, still unable to grab the top of the wall. "Maybe i'll just go around..."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 27, 2009)

Finally, the end of the day. Jesse walked casually out the school, ignoring the stares and whispers given to him. Apparently, the gossip had already spread like a disease throughout the whole school. It was like Michael Jackson had just written his first new single in all these years...even though he's been dead for so long. 

When Jesse reached the street, he could see a dark figure on the other side. It looked like the head of the figure was pointed in the direction of Jesse, but he couldn't tell. He walked across the street, losing the figure's stare, who looked away for a little. Jesse came up behind him. It was obvious what his powers were. He was just one of the regular speedy ones, but he could recognise this one. Jesse stabbed him through his back. The top of Jesse's claw was sticking out of his stomach, bloody. Jesse pulled it out and continued down the sidewalk, and the mutant that was watching him fell towards the ground, but the traffic and pedestrians were to busy to notice.

He didn't always like the way he did things. The mutants in these gangs were just too evil. He prefered this way over capturing them, or giving them to the police. The mutant he just killed was the leader of one of the mutant gangs. He didn't even seem qualified to lead a gang, he was too stupid and too weak, but the other people in his gang were even stupider and even weaker. Jesse made his way to a parking lot, finding another figure, but this one was in a parked car. Stupid. He should have had it running. Jesse sprinted after the car, which was basically regular running for him. Jesse stabbed this one in the face. But before his claw could even make contact, the mutant gangster disappeared in a puff of black smoke. Jesse could smell him standing behind him, so he just spun around and decapitated him. 

Jesse started the car, the keys still in the ignition, and began to drive in the direction of Xavier's Academy, pulling out the map he printed off of the computer. There were probably going to be no more tailers for Jesse, the gang was probably going to back off now that their leader was dead.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

Andrew walked out of his school, alone as usual. He had managed another day of high school without being noticed or doing anything extroidinary, which was exactly what he wanted. He walked past a few of the other students, not paying them any attention and recieving none in return.  He sighed, it was difficult to live like this day after day but he knew it was for the best, he could never risk another catastraphe like his 14th birthday. 

His father was working late, once again, so Andrew knew he had all of the time in the world to do what he needed to. He had finally tracked it down, the Xavier Academy, a place where mutants like himself could go. 

After a very long walk, he looked up at the building and took a deep breath before walking in. Could he have perhaps found the place where he could learn to control his monsterous powers. He looked around, "Um, hello? Is...is this a place for mutants?" he said rather quietly, knowing that "mutant" was not exactly the best used word for conversation starting in this day and age, "Are you excepting any new students?" he said a little louder this time.

With Derrick-

He leans over his desk, waiting for the bell to ring. He toys with one of his pencils, lifting it up with his powers and spinning it around. Luckily no one pays much attention to him or their could be some serious questions.

The bell finally rings and he makes his way to the parking lot and hops on his bike. He rides out and makes a stop at his apartment, "Well, now that the biggest waste of my day is over, I guess I'll have some fun around town." he says throwing on his hoodie and sun glasses and then making his way to the roof.

He concentrates and then uses his powers to burst himself to the next roof and continues the process, "Now, what to do, what to do," he says looking around as he jumps from building to building.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

The hero if So-cal! the man who made electricity his slave! The man whose might is so mighty... it makes mighty men less mighty by mighty comparison!.. The man... "Whose stuck at another wall..." he rubbed his chin. "AH A GATE!" Telsa rushed off to the gate and pulled. "Eh?" He pulled again. "It's locked!" He sighed. "Oh well, I'll just-" He put a little shock of electricity into the lock to try and force it open. "WOOOP! WOOOP! WOOOP!" A strange alarm sounds. "How is a lock... the trigger to an alarm?" He rubbed his chin. "THERE'S SOMEONE AT THE FRONT GATE!! SECRUITY DO YOUR JOB!!" 

Tesla knew at this point it was time to climb over the gate and run away. "Urgh... why couldn't my super power... be super climbing..." He climbled over the top of the metal gate and ran off. "GET HIM!!" the secruity guards tried to put a key into the lock to open it... but the inside was metled. "How is this possible!?" 

A few moments later, Telsa was running down the street. "It's a slow down in Cali when there's not even some guy trying to steal an old ladies purse." He grumbled and then noticed a strange man in a hoodie and sunglasses jumping acorss buildings. "A..A...A CAT BURGLER!!!" He grinned. "Finally something to do!" Tesla grabbed a trashcan lid and flew up into the air before dropping down two buildings in front of the hoodied man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

Mischief continues to make his way over buildings when a strange man falls down and lands a few buildings in front of him, "Who the hell are you?" he looks at the man, "And what are you wearing? Looks a little too tight more my tastes."

He takes a moment to think over the situation, "Hm? A super villain maybe? Well he's gota' have some kind of powers to get up here anyway," he thinks it over for a moment longer, "Well, talking isn't my strong suit, but I'm sure stirring up a little trouble will make things clearer," he extends his arm out and pulls a satallite dish out of the roof and then flings it forward at Tesla.  

He leaps onto a closer building as Tesla as the dish flies forward, "The names' Mischief,"  he gets a closer look at the man, _"Yea, no way that a good guy would dress like such an idiot,"_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

The great Hero of Southern Cali finally found a strange man! A man who must obviously be a trouble maker! Dressed up like the uni bomber on his way to the next hit! "Who the hell are you? And what are you wearing? Looks a little too tight more my tastes." Tesla's eyes narrowed "Isn't that my line!?" 

The strange man extends his arm out and pulls a satallite dish out of the roof and then flings it forward at Tesla.  He leaps onto a closer building as Tesla as the dish flies forward, "The names' Mischief,"  he gets a closer look at the man. "This man is obviously up to no good with a name like that!" Tesla thinks to himself. "Static bomb!" he charges up a ball of electricity in his fist and fires it at the satalite dish knocking it off course. 

Telsa ball up his fist again, "My names Tesla." he rushes forward towards the hooded man infront of him. "I won't let you get away with whatever plan you have planned you uni-bomber!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

"Uni-bomber?"  Mischief asks confused, "Whatever, what are you gona' do about it, Pirouette me to death?" he says referring to his tights. He quickly dives out of the way of another electric attack and gives himself a few feet of distance, "You wana' get up close and personal?" He pounds his fists together and two energy can be seen encircling his fists.

He gets back inclose and begins to deliver some punches which Tesla dodges. He prepares a charged fist of his own but Mischief quickly bursts high into the air and looks around, "That'll do," he moves his hands, causing a cat that was walking along the roof to hit Tesla right in the face. 

As the hero attempts to get the animal off of him Mischief focuses on a chimmney near him. He closes his eyes and motions both of his hands as if he was pushing something. He continues to grunt as the chimmney finally detaches and heads right for Tesla. He has finally got the cat off of his face but now spots a ton of bricks coming right for him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2009)

Raven his the ground with a solid thump, still carrying both girls safely. The little girl lets go of his neck and runs to hold her mother's hand as they rush her towards an ambulance. Raven is about to take off, but a large firefighter stopped him.

"You did good in there, especially for a rookie," The man says, smiling. "We think we got everyone out OK." Raven lets out a sigh of relief.

"Thanks." He tells the man. "I gotta go."

"Save another damsel in distress?" The fireman jokes. "Or two?" Raven shakes his head.

"Nah. I'll be late for dinner." The firefighter laughs.

"You're a good kid. What's your name boy?" It took Raven a moment to realise that he was talking about his codename and not his actual name.

"Raven." He says, shooting into the air.

He lands discreetly in his backyard and changes into normal clothes before walking in the back door.

"Mom! Dad! I'm home!" He shouts, dropping bis backpack off at the door.

"You're on the news boy!" His father roars excitedly. "Get on in here, you sonofabitch!" He claps Anderson on the back.

"George!" His mother says, shocked. "Language, please!" 

"Sorry hun." Anderson's dad says, though he didn't sound sorry. "Here it is boy."

"A new hero emerges today," the reporter was saying, standing outside the burning building. "Someone identifying himself as Raven, he succesfully rescued Anna Lisa and her child from this burning building." The TV switched to brief clips and pictures of him flying out of the bulding, lugging the two behind him. "While the specific powers of this indivudual are not known, he can certainly fly." Anderson's dad laughed aloud, clapping Anderson on the back again. 

"Attaway boy. You started with something small, which is good. Small is good. Build up trust, repsect. Then they won't be scared when your bigger fights start destroying buildings and tearing up city blocks."

"But don't be destroying any buildings," His mother said hurriedly. "Now how about some dinner?"

*At Xavier's Academy....*

Carolyn sighed, trying to concentrate on her textbook and not on the boys palying football outside her window.

"I don't get this at all Tracy. Who cares about the mutant gene? What difference does it make?" She asked, glancing up at her roomate, a small aisian girl who was frowning intensely at her notes.

"Well the mutant gene does make us who whe we are Lyn. And how will we learn to control our powers if we don't know about ourselves?" Carolyn sighed

"Typical Stacy answer," She complained. "Do you get question 10 at all? If a heat powered mutant and a flying mutant have a child, what is the percent chance of their baby having both?"

"That's easy," Tracy bragged. "You see, it's a-"

*Ding Dong!*

"Distraction!" Carolyn said, jumping to her feet and racing down the stairs.

"Lyyyn!"

"Um, hello? Is...is this a place for mutants?"  came a soft voice from the other side of the door.  "Are you excepting any new students?" he said a little louder this time. Carolyn swung open the door, studying the boy for a few seconds. He seemed to be about her age, with unruly brown hair and eyes she recognized among a newcomer. Fear, mixed with a little bit of hope.

Carolyn was not dressed for greeting a new student. She had planned an early night with Tracy today, so her pajamas were already on. The too small tee shirt stopped before it was supposed to, exposing a good swath of stomach. He midnight hair was swept into an untidy bun. She smiled warmly and held out her hand for the boy to shake. 

"We're always taking in new students," She explained. He eyes glanced towards the bushes just outside. Had something...moved?


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 27, 2009)

Jesse pulls up to the giant mansion in the stollen car, taking the keys out of the ignition. He opens the car door and trips, something very odd for him, into some bushes. 

"Shit..." he growls, getting stuck in some thorns in the bushes. He used his claws to cut himself out, and then the scratches from the thorns. He struggled out of the bushes, and walked up to the front door. He saw two teenagers, one wearing something that looked very wrong for a school, the other lookin like he had just arrived. Apparently, he was new too. Jesse walks up to the door.

"Are you the vallet?" Jesse asks, holding the keys out to the girl as if she was supposed to park his...or the car somewhere. He pulls his arm back, getting serious. "Listen, I need somewhere to stay. And, well, it's sort of hard to find an apartment or hotel when you're an angry mutant that looks like he's sixteen." He said, giving the two an angry like expression.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

_*At Xavier's Academy...*_ 

Andrew gave a slight sigh of relieve. Happy to get such a warm welcome as well as to hear that they are accepting new students. He made his way into the building, "Wow, this place is just as big as it looks outside," he says looking around.

Andrew then stopped in his tracks as his nose began to twitch, then his ears, "Theres'..." he takes another smell, "There's something, really strange smelling in the bushes over there," he turns and takes and sees what seems to be a 16 year old walk up holding a pair of keys.

Another mutant? He thought, but the man answered his question for him shortly after entering, _"Atleast I'm not the only new one,"_ he thought to himself, though unsure if he would even be aloud into the academy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2009)

"Listen, I need somewhere to stay. And, well, it's sort of hard to find an apartment or hotel when you're an angry mutant that looks like he's sixteen." 

"Oh, you're not 16." Carolyn says offhandly. You get used to that kind of thing when you live at a school for mutants. "Well, uh, come on in. Both of you. Just let this metal detector scan you...." Andrew passed by no problem, but the alarm system goes haywire when jesse goes though. Dozens of concealed turrets pop out from the walls, ceilings, and floors, pointed directly at Jesse. "Wait!" Carolyn says before they can fire. "This is Morningstar. Standby and wait for instruction." She arches an eye at Jesse. "Well? Accoding to this thing you have dozens of concealed weapons all over your body. You have about 30 seconds to surrender them all before our security system blasts you halfway from here to Montana. So get going." Several students poke their heads out of their rooms, eyeing the newcomers warily.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 27, 2009)

Jesse lets out a short laugh as the turrets pop out, and gets into a battle stance. Then the girl stops them, and tells him to reveal his weapons.

"Sorry, hun. Can't. It's my bones. And these." He says, releasing all of his claws. He retracts them again. "Is that gonna do that every time I walk through it? Cuz that will get uh, annoyin'." he said, pointing at the metal detector. He notices some students poking their heads out. He lifts his middle finger, showing it to all of the students. "And I'm thrity-one, darlin."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2009)

"Sorry, hun. Can't. It's my bones. And these." He says, releasing all of his claws. He retracts them again. "Is that gonna do that every time I walk through it? Cuz that will get uh, annoyin'."  he said, pointing at the metal detector. He notices some students poking their heads out. He lifts his middle finger, showing it to all of the students. "And I'm thrity-one, darlin."

"Oh. One of those." Carolyn says, rolling her eyes. She turns back to the securtiy system. "This is Morningstar. Stand down." Slowly, almost reluctantly, the turrets retreat back into hiding. She motions for the two to follow and sets off down the hall. "Welcome to Xavier's Academy. It was first founded in 1963 by the legendary Proffesser Xavier after the property had been in his family for generations." She says. Every student had this speach nailed into their brains within the first week of their arrival. "It was the original X-men's base of operations. You may have noticed the statue in the courtyard. That was Jean Gray, one of the original X-men. Follow, please."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

The hero of So-Cal had a cat thrown on his face, It took a while to get it off... "Why was i given this power... instead of something like super strength." He grumbled to himself finally tossing the cat off of him. "Now then! to deal with- IS THAT A CHIMNEY!?" WHAM! Before he had time to react the bricks hit him like... a ton of bricks. "guh..." He rolled across the roof top catching himself before hitting the edge. "Tha...that was low..." Tesla stood up and removed a small metal fan looking device from his boot. "I'll have to show you what i can really do." A static charge built up in the fan and it spread out into a disc. "Static frisby!" Tesla tossed the disc towards his opponent. 

Mischief dodged the disc, Tesla used the diversion to send up two more balls of static electricty, the floating man brought the satalite dish from before to block the attack. "I see! Crafty! well so am i!!" He places his hands on the rooftop. "Let's see how you like this!" he began to rub his hands against the ground and build up a charge. "STATIC BOLT!" He released a thin blade of electricty towards Mischief. "See you dodge that!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

Mischief has been falling to the ground slowly after his original jump to avoid the attack. He had been able to do some damage with his descent but the ground was coming closer and closer, which wouldn't have been a problem for him if it wasn't for the, "STATIC BOLT!"   headed right for the ground that he was about to land on.

He desperately attempted to use his powers to an extent that he hadn't quite mastered, flight. He tried and tried but he didn't make it in time so ZAP! He lands right on top of the attack. 

Fried from the attack he stumbles to regain his compsure, "Well, didn't think you'd actually ever hit me with one of those weak attacks," he holds up his hand and Tesla gets in a defensive stance, "You know, cable isn't really better than satalite now that I think about it," the trusty satalite comes back and hits Tesla from behind, "Alright, now I'm just being annoying," he admits to himself, "Maybe I should get a little more serious," he says shoving his hand into his pocket and grasping his switchblade, "Prepare yourself super villain balarina!"  he says tossing the blade into the air and then catching it with his telekinesis, "I'll cut you up so bad...well you'll be pretty cut up!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

The so cal hero.. had taken a satellite to the back.. you know, surprisingly those things hurt like hell. "Prepare yourself super villain balarina!"  the strange man spoke tossing the blade into the air and then catching it with his telekinesis, "I'll cut you up so bad...well you'll be pretty cut up!" Tesla blinked a few times, rubbed the throbbing back muscle, then looked over at the man. 

"Super villain ballerina? I'm not a super villain! you're the super villain! what with that shady outfit and the fact that you were leaping from building to building! who does that!! and i'll have you know, plenty hero's wear full body spandex. It's like... Hero code 2340.... Spandex, It's your best friend." He then rubbed his chin. "Wait... am i on punk'd?" Tesla began lifting up random objects on the roof. "Where's the camera."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

"Super villain ballerina? I'm not a super villain! you're the super villain! what with that shady outfit and the fact that you were leaping from building to building! who does that!! and i'll have you know, plenty hero's wear full body spandex. It's like... Hero code 2340.... Spandex, It's your best friend." He then rubbed his chin. "Wait... am i on punk'd?" Tesla began lifting up random objects on the roof. "Where's the camera." 

"Shady outfit? Sorry not all of us keep spandex in our closets, besides, I'm a vegan or whatever, I'm not supposed to look all offical and what not," he says referring to vigilantes, "And how else would I get around, jog through the towns people? Yea, real heroic!" He then thinks for a moment, "Wait, you've gota' copy of the Hero Code? I've been looking for one for ages! Does it say anything about where some damn crime goes on?" Suddenly all of the objects lift about a foot in the air, "No cameras, and that show sucks anyway..."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2009)

"Shady outfit? Sorry not all of us keep spandex in our closets, besides, I'm a vegan or whatever, I'm not supposed to look all offical and what not," he says referring to vigilantes, "And how else would I get around, jog through the towns people? Yea, real heroic!" He then thinks for a moment, "Wait, you've gota' copy of the Hero Code? I've been looking for one for ages! Does it say anything about where some damn crime goes on?" Suddenly all of the objects lift about a foot in the air, "No cameras, and that show sucks anyway..." 

"Ah you mean Vigilante." Tesla corrected. "And it's what i could afford! plus.. Well, It used to be an old wet suit but i modified it a little bit... and i will have you know, Jogging through the civilians is both a respectable and healthy way to travel. Hereo's need to stay in shape and it doesn't make you look like your trying to break into a house." He rubbed the back of his head. "As for the code.... I dunno... I couldn't really find a copy.. it was just on some guys myspace page so i thought it would work for witty banter.. And i agree.. I tracked you down cause i can't find any damn crime today!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2009)

Mischief looks at him, "Yea...looks like a wetsuit still. And hell, people see guys flying through the sky and don't suspect them of nothin'!" he says pointing to Raven in the distance as he makes his way home, "Look! That guys wearin' a freakin' motorcycle helmet! How is that not shady!" He crosses his arms, "Hm, why don't I get wings..."  

Suddenly a scream can be heard, "Help! Help!" They shoot to the end of the building and look down at a woman being dragged into an alley by a group of thugs, "Is that?!" Tesla says shocked, "Yes, yes it is. FINALLY SOME CRIME TO FIGHT!" he says, his eyes glowing bright with hope under his glasses, "Thank the lord for common criminals!" he says preparing to intercept the thugs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 28, 2009)

The weather was miserable, as always for anytime of the year in London. Victor sat behind his desk at the Warlock’s Blessings and rocked slowly as he read a book on dead tongues. The wheels on his chair nosily squeaked as he did so; so on top of being a rather slow day with few browsers and even fewer buyers his chair was giving him a headache.  Victor’s eyes cut to the door as he hears the chiming of Big Ben in the distance. One..Two..Three…Four….Five…, Victor’s eyes cut to the clock on the wall next to the door. _Is it that bloody late already_ he thought to himself as he kicks his feet off his desk. Setting his book down he rubs his eye with his left hand and looks to the wall clock one last time. It was that late. Standing with a stretch Victor lets out a big yawn before he cuts the register off and locks it.  “No need t’ make a deposit t’day.” he mutters to himself as he makes his way to the door.  After flipping his sign over to closed he takes one last look back to his store before turning to leave.

As he took a step out he comes face to face with a snub nose .38 special. The man behind the gun cocks the hammer back before he pushes the gun into Victor’s face backing him back into his store. Both of Victor’s hands shot up as he step back as the robber came in. Reaching over with his free hand the robber turns the lights on. The man himself was rather short and round. He wore a brown coat that was double breasted and buttoned all the way up. A Black scarf was wrapped around his nose and mouth while a pile of sunglasses covered his eyes.  He slams the barrel of his gun into Victor’s head knocking his shades off there perch. “Give me all the money in the register Gov, and I’ll bloody leave.” the man says in a deep tone. Victor simply looks past the mans glasses as he whispered to himself. “What, you deft bloke, you didn’t hear me?” The robber brings his gun back to hit Victor again. But he stops as Victor speaks up.

 “What ya gonna do with that snake lad?” Victor questions as he points to the gun in the robbers hand. “What snake, you coot?”  the robber says as he looks to his revolver. But to his spell laden eyes is a King Cobra tightening it’s grip on his hand. With a yell the robber shakes his hand and drops the gun.  He looks back up to Victor just in time to see the man’s right hand come toward him. Victor’s fingers wrap around the man’s forehead while his thumb and middle fingers rest on the man’s temples. With a sickening crack blood oozes from the pressure applied in those two areas.  Victor pulls toward himself hard causing the robber to flip into the store. The door slams behind him as a light green energy is pulled from the robber’s flying body. The energy adsorbs into Victor through his hand and his body violently shakes for a second.  “Been far t’ long since I last done that, couple centuries I think. I forgot how bad souls burned.” He mutters to himself as he bends over and picks up the .38 special.  “Th’ unenlightened mind is so easy t’ fool.” Victor says under his breath as he turns to the body. 

 “Such a primitive weapon.” Victor remarks as a dark energy surrounds his hand that completely dissolves the gun. With a sigh he looks down at the body. Picking it up by the collar he drags it to the back of his store and dumps it in the alley. After locking up he rounds  his shop and reacquires the body. He carries it over two more allies before he dumps it by some trash. Slapping his hands together he walks away. On his way home he stops buy a newspaper machine. A article catches his eyes, so he slide a couple of coins into the slot and opens the door. Walking away he begins to read. Apparently the museum in Cairo had a new exhibit that displayed the Egyptian book of the Dead. A smile crept across his lips as he closed the paper.  “I think I’m well overdue fer a vacation.” he happily says to himself as he heads to his home.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 28, 2009)

James nodded. "It's been a day and I still get lost. This place is too big, and all I wanted was a snack." His shadow came up from the ground. "Do I have class now?" He asked the shadow, which shrugged. For some reason he thought his shadow would remember, when in fact they had the same thoughts.

"Some help you are." James groaned, his shadow subsiding back to the ground. His eyes moved from side to side. "Maybe someone can help me." He fell into his shadow like it was a hole and popped up in a shadow elsewhere. However, he couldn't control where he was going and ended up popping up under a table.

"OW!" He yelled as he hit his head, sending the table, and a vase on it, into the air. He grabbed a leg of the table to stop it from falling and his shadow grabbed the vase. "I take it back. You are a help... Sometimes." He told his shadow, putting the table and vase back how they were and continued his quest to figure out what he was supposed to be doing in this place.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 28, 2009)

At Xavier's

Shin had been making a snack, well he put a Hot Pocket in the microwave and leeched off what little radiation he could.He didn't need to eat a lot as he was mostly powered trough radiation and instead usually ate several small snacks a day while keeping his hands as close to the microwave as possible.

Though when a security alarm went off he activated a nearby console to locate the threat and then went out to find out what was going on.As a newbie he could still enjoy situations like these, where he could get a chance to get some real battle experience instead of Danger Room experience.

When he ran into the group of three, well the two future students led around by the one girl that was already familiar around here, he let out a sigh of dissapointment."Is it too much to ask for something exciting every now and then, a Magneto attack or whatever."Well Magneto wasn't around anymore but he used it more as an manner of speech.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2009)

At Xavier's

"Is it too much to ask for something exciting every now and then, a Magneto attack or whatever." Andrew took a look at this new student that appeared before them, "There sure are a lot of students here," he looked around the room at all of the students.

"Th-they all must have their powers handled pretty well, but..." he looked away, "I have no control over my powers, and...and if I'm going to be a danger to everyone in here, then I doubt I'll be welcomed," he says with a deep sigh.

With the Not So Dynamic Duo-

"I'm getting in on this!" Mischief shouts jumping down the roof and using his powers to slowly lower himself, "Wait! I can't-! Great..." Tesla sighs and starts climbing down the fire escape.

Mischief lands in front of the woman and the criminals, "No! Not another thug!" the woman shouts. A vein pops in his head, "I'm here to save you! My names' Mischief," he says liting up a garbage can and tossing it at the enemies, "What kind of hero is named Mischief?!" He sweatdrops, "Maybe I should consider a new name..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 28, 2009)

At Xavier's

"Th-they all must have their powers handled pretty well, but..." he looked away, "I have no control over my powers, and...and if I'm going to be a danger to everyone in here, then I doubt I'll be welcomed," he says with a deep sigh.

"Ah well."Shin replied."Most of us can take care of ourselves, and the people here have the resources to try and find a way to keep your powers under the control, hell there might even be a student here who's ability would be perfect to keep your's under control."Then he added, jokingly."If things don't work out and you're a danger then I'll be there to dropkick you into sun."Of course he was incapable of doing so, he'd be lucky to sent someone over the gates from the steps of the front door but who was to challenge him on this fact with the risk of getting kicked into space and if not getting serious injuries from getting kicked by a radiation powered mutant.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 28, 2009)

Victor happily whistled as he put the ?On Vacation? sign in the window of his door. Propping the door open with his foot Victor reaches over and closes the blinds on his only store front window. With a chipper grin he walks out onto the sidewalk allowing the door to swing closed. As that familiar ?click? is heard he turns to make sure the door is secure. With a song in his heart he slides the store key into the slot and turns the latch over looking it. After sliding the key into his pocket he turns to the street and walks as he hails a nearby taxi. When it pulls near Victor opens the door and slides in. The cabbie looks in his rearview mirror his dark eyes cutting to meet Victor?s. ?Where to Gov?? the smoking driver ask with a puff on cigar. Victor cleared his throat as he fastened his seatbelt.   ?Th? airport please.? Victor says. The cabbie tips his had as he puts the car into gear. ?We?ll be there in a jiffy we will.? the cabbie says as they pull out into traffic. 

-Twenty Five Minutes Later-

The cab pulls up to the front of the airport and comes to a stop. The driver turns a little and slides open a window. ?That?ll be thirty pounds Gov.? Victor smiles as he lifts himself from his seat and pulls his wallet from his back pants pocket. Pulling out a fifty pound note and handing it to the driver he says  ?Keep th? change.? and steps out of the cab. The cabbie tips his hat with a smile as he starts the engine and pulls off after Victor closes the door. With a deep breath Victor sighs a deep sigh as he walks into the airport. Finding the shortest line he patently waits. Some time passes but he finally gets up to the desk. The lady smiles and asks ?How may I help you?? Victor smiles as he props up on her terminal.  ?I would like t? book a ?round trip t? Cairo on t? next available fight.? he says with a smile. The woman turns to her computer and begins to type away. After getting some info from Victor she asks ?Can I help you with anything else Mr. Draconis?? Victor sakes his head.  ?No thank ya lass.? The receptionists smiles as she presses a few more keys. ?That?ll be 320 pounds sir.? Victor pulls out his wallet and counts out seven fifty pound notes and pushes them to her. After checking the notes for counterfeits she rings Victor out and hands him his change and tickets.  ?Your flight will depart form gate eight in a hour and a half, have a good day sir.? 

Victor takes them with a smile and turns to head to the waiting area. Two men walk up to him though as he begins to walk. The man in the blue suit on the left speaks up first. ?You Victor Draconis?? Victor blinks for a moment.  ?Aye, that be me.? he says with a confused tone. Then man on the right in a black suit and  holding a briefcase then speaks up. ?I Detective Dodd, this is Detective Gates. We?re from Scotland Yard. Would you mind coming with us for a few minutes. We?d love to ask you some questions.? The man says as he holds up a badge. Victor rubs his mouth with his right hand before he answers.  ?I dinnae suppose I ?ave ah option do I.? Victor half ask half says. ?No sir, I?m afraid you don?t.? Detective Dodd says as he motions for Victor to follow them to the airport?s security room.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2009)

After a quick dinner, Anderson decided to go on another patrol. Suiting up, he hid in his backyard before making the trip to the skies of Manhatten. There wasn't much to do, as it was relatively quiet. He saw some kids playing football outside Xavier's Academy, as well as two guys in costumes duking it out. Anderson decided not to get involved, though he did catch something about Punk'd. Finall he lands on the top of a building. "Damn...crime around the world at an all time high, and I can't even find a stupid mugger. Where the hell did all the villains go!" He shouts into the sky. With an irritated sigh he dives from the building, swooping up seconds before he hits the ground. It would've been cooler if he hadn't knocked a man down while doing it.

"What the hell, costumed freak!" He shouts, backing away.

"Oh shit, sorry about that." He replies, holding his hands up in a peacefull manner. "Did not mean to do that...."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2009)

As soon as he arrived home Danny knew something was wrong.  His grandfather's dojo below their apartment should have had noise and commotion, yet it was quiet.  There was no sense of disruption and nothing else out of place but his instincts told him to ascend the stairs to the apartment silently.

At the top of the stairs things got progressively stranger; the door to their apartment was ajar.  Grandfather never left the door unlocked let alone open.  And somehow he _knew_ there were two figures just inside the door.  Waiting.

Still he needed to see for himself what was going on.  He tensed and lunged at the door diving at the last second.  He caught a glint of steel as two figures in red blurred through his vision.  He rolled to his feat and threw his bookbag at the nearest figure, not pausing to see if he hit or not.

The apartment was in shambles, someone obviously had been searching for something.  He rushed back toward the bedrooms hoping to see any sign of his mother or grandfather.

His instincts flashed again and he ducked low, a shuriken flying at lethal speed through the area his head had just occupied.  He reached the end of the hallway and dove into his room.

His suruchin hung on the wall, he had just enough time to grab the weighted chain when the first of the red garbed figures entered.  He threw one end of the chain with an awkward desperation hoping to start some momentum with the weapon.  It hit the figure directly with a sickening crack.  The figure fell and Danny started the chains spinning mind too numb to think about what was going on.

The second figure entered a moment later, sword raised defensively.  Unfortunately this was the wrong approach.  Danny sent one end of the chain flying at the sword, while a modern blade is sharp and cuts deep, from the side it was quite weak.  The chain wrapped around the blade and a sharp tug later it broke roughly.

A fraction of a second later the second spinning weight made short work of the second man.

Momentarily relieved Danny gave a quick search through the apartment.  There was no sign of his grandfather or his mother, but no sign of wounds or injury.

Before he had time to think of what to do about this he heard a commotion coming from the hallway.  Many more people were arriving.  He doubted this was the proverbial cavalry coming to his rescue.  With only a moments hesitation he turned to the nearest window, and jumped out bracing himself for the ground a story below.


*Spoiler*: __ 




((For those interested, a suruchin looks like this:  



It's two weights connected by about 9' of chain (modern ones, at least.  Traditional ones were rock and rope).  It's used in a variety of different ways mostly to bludgeon or entangle a foe.  Danny likes it in particular because it's a fast, graceful weapon.

(The fact that it works well with his yet-unknown air powers may be a subconscious decision).))


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2009)

"W...wait... up..." Tesla climbed down the fire-escape, then realized that the final ladder was six feet too short. "I see... I have to jump.... Better land on something soft!" He jumped and fell into a dumpster, causing trash to explode out over the scene. "HAVE NO FEAR! TESLA IS HERE!" he pops out of the trash heap, a banana peel stuck to the top of his head and spaghetti on his shoulder. "It's... it's... A PERVERT!!!" the women shouts. "I'm a super hero!" He grumbles. "What the hell kinda super hero wears all black! and that mouth on your chest is suspicious!" The crook comments. "SHUT UP! STATIC BOMB!"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 28, 2009)

"Keep complainin' and it'll make people think you're a wuss. Man up." Jesse says in his ass hole way. He looks at Carolyn.

"So, where's my room? Am I gonna have a room mate or somethin'?" He asked, giving her a look that said 'Answer me already' even though he had only waited two seconds. Jesse looked at all the people around them. They were beginning to draw a little attention.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2009)

With Tesla and Mischief-

The static bomb explodes in the middle of a group of the thugs and takes them out quickly. Mischief lifts up a few pipes and begins beating them down with his telekinetic control over the objects. The two stand over the defeated criminals, "Ah, well that was pretty heroic."

The woman has been slowly backing out of the ally, "What are they..." suddenly she stops as she hears the reving of motorcycles behind her. She quickly turns and sees a large group of men with bandanas, leather jackets, and sun glasses, "Aaaah!" She quickly runs behind the two heroes, "Thug, Pervert, please help!" The two look at each other, unsure if they even want to help this ungrateful woman, "Hey! You two freaks take out our boys!" 

She looks at them, "Yea, they did it!" and then runs off, *"What the hell!"* they start reving their engines and pulling out weapons, "Alright freaks! Bring it on!" the leader says charging forward.

At the Xavier Academy-

"If things don't work out and you're a danger then I'll be there to dropkick you into sun." Andrew blinks, "Dropkick me...into the sun?" he repeats. Suddenly a shirtless man in his late 20s comes jogging past them but then back pedals to the group, "Professor, what brings you here," Carolyn asks. He rubs the back of his head, "I hate it when you kids call me that," he says referring to his title of Professor. He then turns to the two new students, "And how do we have here?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 29, 2009)

"Who do you think?" Jesse growls. "Obviously two mutants. This kid right here wants to become a student...but I'm 31, I don't think I need to be a student. I just want to stay here. No where else." he said, looking at the professor with an angry look for no reason.

"Am I gonna get a room or somethin'?" he asked. "And where's the training field..." he asked, still having an angry expression on his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2009)

With Tesla and Mischief-

The woman has been slowly backing out of the ally, "What are they..." suddenly she stops as she hears the reving of motorcycles behind her. She quickly turns and sees a large group of men with bandanas, leather jackets, and sun glasses, "Aaaah!" She quickly runs behind the two heroes, "Thug, Pervert, please help!" The two look at each other, unsure if they even want to help this ungrateful woman, "Hey! You two freaks take out our boys!" 

She looks at them, "Yea, they did it!" and then runs off, *"What the hell!"* they start reving their engines and pulling out weapons, "Alright freaks! Bring it on!" the leader says charging forward. "Haha, Let me handle this one." Tesla held out his hands. "With precision, BATTERY OVERRIDE!" He released a small static charge into the leaders bike, killing the battery. "Haha!" Tesla took a heroic stance.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 29, 2009)

_Xavier's Academy_

James continued his journey of the halls, searching for the class that he did or did not have to be at. "He-LOOOOO! Is anybody in this place?" He called through the halls. He wished he would have gotten a schedule. That's when he realized something. James never even got a rundown of how things work, what he was supposed to do, anything.

"Oh right." He mumbled, looking from side to side, making sure nobody saw him yelling through the halls. James felt absolutely not sneaky right then. "Where do I go then? To the professor? Where is that man?" He asked himself, feeling silly about having self-conversations.

James walked to the end of a hall and looked around the corner. He spotted the professor with about three other people. He decided to walk over to the professor. The young mutant stood behind him, waiting for him to have time to talk.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2009)

"Who do you think?" Jesse growls. "Obviously two mutants. This kid right here wants to become a student...but I'm 31, I don't think I need to be a student. I just want to stay here. No where else." he said, looking at the professor with an angry look for no reason.

"Am I gonna get a room or somethin'?" he asked. "And where's the training field..." he asked, still having an angry expression on his face.

The Professor looks the two up and down, "31 huh? I've seen this before, healing factor I assume?" Though this man in front of him is actually older than the professor himself, he assumes it would be better not to bring it up,Anyway, about your stay. This is an academy for students, but we do not believe in turning away our own kind, so you are welcome to stay here, assuming you will be able to stay out of trouble and hopefully teach the students a thing or two with your experience," he says, without much of an expection for his last suggestion to be successful, "I'll have one of the students show you to your room," he says waving one over, "And maybe we can work on that temper during your stay."

He then turns to Andrew, "And what have you come here for?" he asks, even though Jesse has already informed him of what he's looking for, but he prefers he tells them himself, "Well, I'm looking to be a student here...but I can't control my powers," The Professor grins, "Well that is what the danger room is for, don't worry, you'll have complete control in no time," Andrew sighs in relief after hearing this.

He then turns to James who stands behind him, "Hello Mr. Hollister, how has your stay been so far?" he says with a friendly face.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 29, 2009)

James smiled at the professor. "It's been good. I keep getting lost though. Thank you for asking." He said, trying to be polite. "Yet, I have no idea what I am supposed to do during the day. Do I have class or what?" He asked. "And if I do, where is it? I'm so confused." James groaned.

He couldn't help but noticed that the professor was talking to who seemed like a new student and some older guy. He smiled at them. Just two more new faces. James was going to have a hard time remembering everybody.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2009)

The Professor listens to James' concerns, "Well you could attempt to find a psychic to walk around with, that could make getting around easier," he jokes, "There are plenty of classes that we have around here, some help to control your powers,"  he says, slightly directed at Andrew, "Others to understand how exactly we have come to have the powers that we have, and some to allow you all to learn about some of histories greatest mutant achievements and mutants as individuals."

He looks at both James and Andrew, "Well as new students I'm quite interested to see your powers in action, so how about a quick stop to the danger room," he says walking forward and then turning to Shin and Carolyn, "You two can feel free to get some exercise in as well," and then he turns to Jesse, "And if you wish you can join in the fun too." he walks forward, Andrew and James behind him.

With Tesla and Mischief-

Tesla had succesfully stopped the leader's motorcycle from functioning, "The hell?" he then throws the nearest biker off his bike and then hops on, "Bring it freaks!" he continues his charge forward, "Hey, do it again,"  he nudges Tesla, "Right I'll get right on that," he says trying to focus but it can't with all of the noise, "Watch out!" Mischief alters the bikes course with his powers so it doesn't hit the two, "Come on! Do it again! You know what, I'll handle this."

The biker readies for another charge, "That was weird..." he says referring to his bike moving seemingly on it's own, "Actually I did that dumb ass," he says lifting up all of the trash in the area and chucking it at the man, "You...got trash...on my bike!!!" Mischief shrugs, "Well, that bike's a piece of crap to be honest," a vein pops in his head. Seeing how he works at a bike shop he is an expert in the department, "I'll show you!" he says going forward once again swinging a metal pipe. Mischief focuses and slowly lifts the bike off the group, "What the hell!!!" Mischief is panting and sweating, "God this thing is heavy!!!"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 29, 2009)

James nodded. The professor was interested to see his powers. Something that James really hasn't shown anyone since he was kicked out of his house. He thought briefly about where the danger room was, but couldn't remember. "I'll be glad to show my powers in the danger room." He told the professor.

He stood there for a second. "Professor. Can you lead the way? I've forgotten where the Danger Room was." He admitted with a small laugh.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2009)

He gives one of his new students a grin, "Don't worry, just follow me, and if the rest of you decide to come feel free to stop by," the group of three make their way to the Danger Room, "Alright James, your up first," he say opening the door via remote so he can enter, "We'll be watching from another room, I'll put the attacks on a minimum for you since it's your first time."

In one of the many prisons in the city-

Two men dressed in uniform and holding guns guard a door, "Geez I hate having to give this ass hole special treatment," he says toying with his weapon, "You know the drill, mutant prisoners need 24 hour guarding, as if that containment center we have him in wouldn't be enough," they chuckle.

Soon a third man dressed in the same uniform walks up to them, "I'll be relieving you two," he says. The two look at each other, "We were supposed to be taking this shift for the next three hours..." he says confused. The third man sighs, "I don't have the patience for this..." suddenly he draws a sword and cuts down the two in an instant. He uses their key cards and opens the door that they were guarding.

He slowly walks in and sees a red headed man sitting on the floor in a box shaped cell, "You seem to be doing well," the red head's ears perk up, "Refresh? Is that you?" he suddenly gains a devilish grin, "Didn't even bother to disguise your voice eh? And what took you damn long!" the uniformed man transforms into a 20 year old man in a sloppy suit and tye, "Hurry up already boss, we don't have much time before they discover the corpses outside."

He walks out of the cell and cracks his knuckles, "I'd expect you to be more careful than that Refresh. Tsk tsk, anyway, I've had enough of this place, time to go," he walks outside and his arm transforms into a large claw. He slices down the nearest wall and looks down, "Just a few stories, no biggy," he says leaping down and digging his claws into the side of the wall to slow his fall. Refresh does the same with his sword. 

Lights flash on the two and a group of armed prisoners come out, "This'll be a nice warm up," he transforms his arms again and begins to spin around and they stretch and knock them all on their backs, "Offshoot is back and there's nothing you can do to stop me!" he says making his way through the crowd and eventually making his escape. Refresh walks away, transformed in a new form, "This will be interesting."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

Pieter sat on a bench across the street from his target, he was far too obvious to be gathering intel no one woudl think that's what he was doing. He'd been watching the jewelery exchange for a few days. A crime lord hired him to train his men and he decided to rob this place while he was in town. He had a contact to buy a small lump of adamantium but the material was so hard to come by in recent times. He needed much more than the crime lord was paying him to pay for it. He got to his feet and walked down the street bumping into people as he went. 

"Today is my last day" Pieter said to himself
"I'll finish up with them and be back here tonight" he said as he walked down the street.

He walked into a warehouse and the men saluted him, he always ran his little seminars like it was military. In his opinion nothing was as well run as the army.

"Well men today is my last day with you" 
"It was great, I hope you learned a lot and will be better at what you do"

There was clapping from behind him

"*You did a good job with the men Major Smirnov*" a man is a black suit said
"*Maybe you did too much of a good job*" he said with a smile
"*Men please take care of Major Smirnov*" he said with a grim smile

None of the men moved

"I said kill him" the man screamed
"I don't know what you are thinking" Pieter said with a smile
"These men are mine first and yours second"
"I am your superior in their eyes"
"Kill him" Pieter said
"*YES SIR*" the reply came 

Guns blazed and the man fell from his vantage with a splat onto the ground.

"Lt Trevor you are now incharge of this squadron"
"You are free to do what ever you want"
_"We will continue to run his area sir_" the man shouted
"_If there was no boss the streets would go crazy with people trying to take it over_"
"Good thinking Lt" Pieter said
"Here is my number, call me if you ever need me" he said with a smile as he handed the man a card
"Of course you will have to pay me the next time around" 

Pieter saluted the men and they returned the salute

"See you when I see you" Pieter said as he walked out the door.

It was still light out he'd wait till it got darker to make his move.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 29, 2009)

James nodded. "No problem." He told the professor, stretching out to get ready for whatever might come his way in this Danger Room. Just the name itself made him excited. The thought and thrill of danger.

"Bring it on, prof. I'm ready for this thing." James said, looking around the room. In his mind, he was wondering what this thing actually did. As it is only his second day, he has never seen anyone use the Danger Room.

He hoped his powers could be used well in this room, but in the case that they can't, well... He's still ready for anything. James wasn't afraid of a challenge.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 29, 2009)

"...I have a temper?" Jesse asked, in a sarcastic kind of way. "I'm actually in a good mood." He said, although this time more serious. "Sure, I guess I could try out the Danger Room." Jesse said. He just followed the scent and sound of the Professor to the Danger Room, as he took the time to take in his surroundings and memorise them. He got to the Danger Room, entering and waiting for whatever demonstration of the Danger Room would come.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 29, 2009)

Pieter checked his knife and grabbed his bottle of vodka and took a long drink. He clapped both hand loudly and walked over to the sink and threw some water out in a small bottle. 

"OK time to go to work" he said as he walked out the door

It was night time in the city and the streets were still very busy, the place he'd chosen to rob was on a side street, there would be nothing but hookers on that street at this hour. He reached the side door of the building and threw the water into his hand and dropped into a puddle of water and squeezed himself under the door and moved over the floor. A hand reached out the puddle and touched the marble floor and he stood up, his body swirled with green and white. He looked down at his hand, 

"Hmm I like this look" Pieter said 

He loved anything green, because green was the colour of the army. He walked over to the safe and grabbed the door. The harder what ever material he touched was the stronger he became. WIth some effort he pulled the door off and an alarm blared to life

"Gotta hurry his up" Pieter said as he started filling up a bag with all sorts of jewelry


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 29, 2009)

-London; Airport-

Victor was sat in an aluminum chair as Detective Dodd places his briefcase on the table that separated them. With a flip of both of his thumbs he opens the case as he begins to speak. ?Mr. Draconis, did you know that a man was killed close to your store last night?? he ask as he pulls a yellow file out. Opening it he tosses a picture on the table. ?Dose this gentleman look familiar to you sir.? he ask as he pushes the photo toward Victor. Picking it up Victor examines the photo hard. After a few seconds he puts the photo back on the table and slides it to the side. As he rests both hands on the table he answers the question that was presented to him.  ?No sir, I dinnea kno? this person.? Dodd rummages through the paper work he had in the file folder as he spoke. ?Are you sure you don?t recognize him, maybe he was a disgruntled customer.? he asserts. Victor?s facial expression twist into confusion as he looks up to the detective.  ?I truly am sorry lad. I kno? all me customers. I ?ave never seen him befer.? Victor says again.  ?And could ya tell ah old timer what yer holdin? him fer. I ?ave ah flight I ?ave t? catch in ah ?houer or so.? he adds as he taps on the table with his fingers.

Detective Dodd just smiles at the comment, ?Murder Mr. Draconis.? he says as he places both his hands on the table and leans in close to Victor. ?We have a witness that puts you at the alley about the time we place his death.?  Victor just stares at the tables as he starts to draws circles and little designs with his right pointer finger.  ??How big is th? lad?? he ask as he continues to trace out little designs. Detective Gates stands up off the wall and walks over to the table and gets eye level with Victor. ?What difference dose that make, your are the prime suspect in this murder.? Victor chuckles as he continues to doodle  ?Would ya be good enough to answer me question kind sirs.? he ask. Dodd?s eyes narrow as he looks over his files ?6?2? roughly 113 kg.? he answers in an almost forceful tone. Victor smiles a little  ?I?m 53 an? ?ave arthritis in me knees an? lower back. ?How am I suppose to kill a man of that size.? he questions.  Dodd?s eyes narrow on the question. A second later he pulls Gates to the side. Victor stops tracing out designs as they speak amongst themselves. As they turn back around he presses his palm in the center of the area he was tracing in and a light black steam flows from the area. The two detectives initially wave at the steam but quickly stop as they fall into a deep trance like state. 

Standing Victor clears his throat and walks around to the detectives.  ?You ?ave no further need fer me. Your questionings ?ave turned up nothing?.  From what you?ve gathered ?ere you believe that your witness is mistaken because of the poor weather yesterday. You are apologetic fer wastin? mah time.? As he finishes speaking Victor snaps his fingers together breaking the two from their trance like state. ?We?re sorry for wasting your time Mr. Draconis. It?s clear that we have the wrong man.? Gates says. ?Your free to go sir, we hope you enjoy your flight.? Dodd adds in as the opens the door for Victor.  ?What nice lads you are. ?Ave a nice day yerself.? Victor says as he walks out the door. A little over an hour later he is setting next to a window as the 747 begins to take off. After they get airborne he waves at the stewardess.  ?Could I bother ya fer a bag of those salted peanuts Ms?? he ask.

-Unknown Location-

A man sits in shadows as his gaze falls on the many monitors playing the news from many networks from many countries.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2009)

- The Streets of Manhattan - 

Danny hit the ground heavily.  After a moment he pulled himself to to his feet and headed down the street.  His mind was still spinning unsure of what had happened, as he walked he wrapped up the suruchin and slipped it into his pocket.  He quickly slipped into the crowds and headed out into the night.  Shortly he was far from home and found a quiet place to rest and think.

Rationally he should go to the police; report the break-in and the attack but his instincts said not to.  But being alone made the city seem extra ominous.  He took a deep breath and cleared his mind.  There was still a lot to absorb and still a lot to take care of tonight.

A safe place to sleep would be a good start.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2009)

"The Danger room?" Carolyn asks breathlessly. "Would I? That'd be...well that'd bee great!" Despite her extended time at XA, Carolyn had only been into the Danger room once or twice. Heading up to the control room with the others, she flashes James a quick smile. "Good luck James!"

*With Andrew...*

Andrew flew silently, nearly invisible against the night sky in his all black. He coasts genty along, keeping an eye out for trouble. Suddenly, over a shadier part of town, he notices a small jewelry store. It's dark inside, but with his raptor vision, he's able to make out a moving shape. "What the..." He mutters to himself, looking closer. "Bingo!" He zooms around to the side and spies the open window. Grinning to himself, he eyes the criminal warily, leting out a small gasp as the man turns into a swirl of green and white not unlike...no, exactly like the marble floor. The man yanks the door off it's hinges and begins to loot the place. It's then Anderson makes an amature mistake. Insted of tackling the criminal while he has the element of suprise, he raises his voice and shouts: "Hands up! You're under arrest!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2009)

The biker readies for another charge, "That was weird..." he says referring to his bike moving seemingly on it's own, "Actually I did that dumb ass," he says lifting up all of the trash in the area and chucking it at the man, "You...got trash...on my bike!!!" Mischief shrugs, "Well, that bike's a piece of crap to be honest," a vein pops in his head. Seeing how he works at a bike shop he is an expert in the department, "I'll show you!" he says going forward once again swinging a metal pipe. Mischief focuses and slowly lifts the bike off the group, "What the hell!!!" Mischief is panting and sweating, "God this thing is heavy!!!" 

"Let me help." Tesla places his hands together. "Static net!" He throws them out and wraps a net of electricity around the bike and helps Mischief throw it out of the way, with the man still on top. "Now then, I think i've got an idea." He Raises his hands. "I know a few things about Electronics, I can probably short out their batteries in one go if you can find a way to make them connect somehow."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2009)

"Let me help." Tesla places his hands together. "Static net!" He throws them out and wraps a net of electricity around the bike and helps Mischief throw it out of the way, with the man still on top. "Now then, I think i've got an idea." He Raises his hands. "I know a few things about Electronics, I can probably short out their batteries in one go if you can find a way to make them connect somehow." 

Mischief takes a deep breath after hearing this, "Alright...it'll be rough but I think I can do it," he loosened up his shoulders, "You better be right about this, cause you'll be finishing this fight alone if they're not all taken out after this..." he prepares himself and then raises his hands high into the air. His eyes begin to glow and all of the bikers begin to rise. Sweat drips off Mischief's browl and he begins to pant, "Qu-Quick!" he says lifting them all into the air as high as he can. They are about as high as a two story house at the moment.

*In Xavier's Academy* 

The Professor smiles after hearing the excitement of most of students, "Well James, I wish you the best of luck," they all move into the upper room to watch as James stands in the empty room, "Don't worry now, I'll start things off easy for you," he hits a button and tentacles come out of the wall, some with buzz saws on the ends of them. Another button and two large thick steel squares come out and begin to slam together in a pattern. One more button and cannons pop out of the walls.

"That should be good enough," he says with a grin. He turns to Andrew who looks at the machinery with a nervous face, "Don't worry, I'm in complete control of what goes on and can stop this whenever I please," he turns back and slowly begins to up the level of the weapons and Andrew's eyes grow wider, "Is having you in control really the best idea?" he asks, *"Alright James!"* His voice comes from speakers in the room, *"Begin!"* he says hitting a button.

_*With Offshoot and Refresh*_

Offshoot kicks down the door of an old warehouse, "Geez, what happened to this place?" he asks looking around, "It's been a while, and all of the other members are either in hiding, captured, or dead," he asks emotionlessly, "Ah who needs em'!" he takes a seat and kicks his feet up on a table, "This place has character atleast! But it'll take more than the two of us to bring the New Brotherhood to the top..." he stares out the window, "We need fresh blood, and we need it fast..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

"Hands up! You're under arrest!" Andrew said
"I'm under arrest?" Pieter said as he turned with a laugh
"You can't arrest me kid"
"Only the police can arrest people"
"What you mean to say is you want to take me in" Pieter said
"I'll be with you when i'm done here"

He turned and continued to empty the contents of the drawers into his sack. He turned and looked at the figure clad in black

"What are you some kinda black bird?" Pieter asked

He could see Andrew in thought and used this opportunity, he charged at Andrew his feet clattering on the floor


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 30, 2009)

Mischief takes a deep breath after hearing this, "Alright...it'll be rough but I think I can do it," he loosened up his shoulders, "You better be right about this, cause you'll be finishing this fight alone if they're not all taken out after this..." he prepares himself and then raises his hands high into the air. His eyes begin to glow and all of the bikers begin to rise. Sweat drips off Mischief's browl and he begins to pant, "Qu-Quick!" he says lifting them all into the air as high as he can. They are about as high as a two story house at the moment.

As the bikers were lifted into the air, their bikes fell onto each other, no longer having a rider to keep them up. "Alright, Let's do this." Tesla took a deep breath, Then began to rub his gloved hands together. An electro-static charge began to build and swell. "Static road!" He throws out his hands, a bolt of electricity hits one of the bikes and rushes through the others, "DROP EM!" Telsa shouts trying to maintain a live bolt going through the bikes, Mischief gladly drops the bikers back onto the bilkes and ZZZZTTT!!!!! A brief moment of shock knocked the bikers and their bikes out of comission. 

THUD! Tesla dropped down to one knee and began to breath hard. "Huff...huff...huff.... W...we.... we did it...." He tried to take deep breathes in order to speek but it wasn't working out too well, Even his "Partner" One could say, Was not loooking too hot. "Hey.. you alright?" 
*
*_*

*_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2009)

"What are you some kinda black bird?" Pieter asked

He could see Andrew in thought and used this opportunity, he charged at Andrew his feet clattering on the floor.

"It's Raven you- Ah!" Andrew tries to throw himself away but Pieter's stone fist slams into his side. _What the hell is this guy?_ He thinks to himself. _And I'm not even able to fly...this location favors him. I need to get into the open air..._ He takes off running towards the window, but Pieter had already anticipated that. He tackles Andrew to the ground, football style, and lands some devestating blows on the dazed hero. Desperately, Andrew slams his armored head into Pieter's forhead, but that only serves to further daze him. He twitches a finger and his wing lashes out, the superhard metal knocking the criminal back. Pieter launched another punch and Andrew barely dodges it. _Shit...._ He thinks to himself, backpedaling. _This guy's way out of my league. I might be able to take him, if I can get into the open air. But that's a big if._


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

Pieter watches Andrew back pedaling

"He's a smart kid, he knows he's at a disadvantage in here" Pieter thinks to himself

He suddenly slips on a spot that Pieter passed over earlier while he was a puddle of water. and falls to the ground. Pieter jumps on his amd hits him a few times then gets a brilliant idea. He stops and raises his hands in the air and gets off Andrew and backs up and rests his hand on a large table

"I shouldn't be fighting you" he said with mock sincerity
"I'm not really a bad guy"
"Let's make a deal me and you"
"You let my keep my what I stole and I let you take me in"
"My family was kidnapped by some strong mutants and this is the only way I could get the ransom"
"This way I get to save my family and you get to put me away for robbing this place"
"The owner has all this stuff insured so he'll get it all back"
"You're a good guy right?"
"Please help me out here"

Pieter put on his best sad face and gripped the table in case the kid still wanted to fight, he loved to do things like this manipulate people. It was fun for him


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2009)

"You're a good guy right? Please help me out here" Andrew watches the man warily. It seemed suspicious... but he did say he would let him take him in. 

"Well...." Andrew said, inching forward cautiously. "I guess if you promised you'd server your time..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

"This kid is so naive" Pieter thought
"You can come with me to drop this off" Pieter said and i'll go quietly with you to the police station"
"Deal?"

He eyed Anderson

"Let me just call a friend of mine he'll carry this stuff to them for me" Pieter said
"You can't tell the police or anyone, they said they'd kill them if they didn't get the ransom by tomorrow" Pieter said

He pulled his phone out and called Trevor

"Trevor this is Major Smirnov, I will be dropping the parcel at your house for you to deliver it to the mutants"
"_Yes sir_" came the reply from the other end

"He's a friend I served with in the army before I was discharged" 
"Are you ready?" Pieter asked Anderson


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2009)

"He's a friend I served with in the army before I was discharged. Are you ready?" Pieter asked Anderson.

"But..." Anderson said, confused. _Didn't he say...oh whatever. I get to take someone in!_ he thought. _Maybe it'll do him some good. He doesn't seem like such a bad guy._

*After Pieter dropped off the package....*

Anderson lead Pieter up to the jail. "Hey!" He shouts. "What's a guy gotta do to get someone locked up around here!" A police officer comes out and eyes him in disbelief. 

"um....ok. What was he doing?"

"Robbing a jewellry store. He wasn't being real discreet about it either." The policeman shrugs and whistles. Two other policemen come forward and handcuff Pieter, leading him off into the cell area. 

"Not bad kid." The officer says. "That was Pieter Smirnov. Super baddie. Repeat offender. He just got out too."

"Just got out? But..." Anderson's eyes flash under his helmet. _He tricked me! The jewells....that must've been his partner in crime! Damnit! How could I have been so stupid?_

"Did he get anything?" The policeman asks conversationally, making a few notes in his log. 

"What? Uh...yeah, but I couldn't find them." He lies. The policeman nods sympathetically.

"Must've had a teleporter with him. It happens. Nice job kid. Keep up the good work."

"Yeah. Thanks."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2009)

"Good job kid" Pieter said with a big grin
"Maybe I'll see you again" Pieter said with a wink

The police ushered Pieter toward lockup 

"I WANT MY PHONE CALL" Pieter boomed as he walked into the lockup cell
"_You'll get your phone call ya damm mutie_" the policeman said as she pushed Pieter into the cell

Pieter allowed himself to be pushed into the cell

"No use busting the kids bubble" Pieter said
"I kinda like his style" Pieter said

He walked over to the bench and backhand slapped the drunkard sitting on the bench

"Move!!!" he boomed as he sat down

Pieter could leave at any time by touching the bars and turning himself to what ever metal it was made of. He wanted to see how good the men he just trained were though. 

"I WANT MY PHONE CALL" he boomed down the hall again 
"*SHUT UP YA FREAK*" a voice called back down the corridor at him

He folded his arms and sat on the bench smiling


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2009)

- An alley in somewhere in Manhattan -

Danny tried to sleep sleep but only managed fitful bits of rest punctuated by disturbing dreams as he lay hidden in the alley.  His mind kept wandering to thoughts of his father, mother, and grandfather as his body protested the rough bedding.  And even that poor substitute for true slumber was shattered in the middle of the night as a woman's scream echoed through the alley.

Cautiously raising his weary head he saw the several blurry figures at the end of the alley through his red and tired eyes.  Two men stood over a woman, one held what must have been a gun pointed at the woman.  The other's hands were empty.  He was too far to make out what was being said, but both appeared to be laughing at something.  The empty handed man started fumbling with his belt and moved forward towards the woman.

An exhausted voice in the back of his mind urged him to quietly slip away.  It said that the men's attentions were obviously directed elsewhere and that he would find it easy to sneak out.  It was countered by an equally weary voice that simply said that his grandfather would never allow this to happen if there was a chance he could prevent it.

Danny quietly forced himself to his feet.  He picked up broken bit of brick that had apparently fallen from the building above and took a deep relaxing breath.  He focused carefully, he would have only one chance for this, then tensed and threw with all his might.  The alley seemed filled with ghastly silence for a brief moment, then a sharp crack shattered the lull and the armed man collapsed in a heap.

The other man spun in Danny's direction, his hand dropping to his back.  It occurred to Danny what was happening and his mistake in an instant.  He forced himself to start moving forward, _faster, faster,_ his mind pleaded with his legs.  The figure's hand came back up holding a gun of his own.

Danny focused, desperately trying to see where the gun was aimed, and to out guess the man holding it.  His footsteps pounded in his head as his legs protested from the rough effort.  As the gun tracked upwards Danny jumped to the side.

A shot rang out as Danny's feet hit the wall, he took a brief step and pushed off forcing himself to reverse direction.  A second bang was marked by an almost tangible sensation of the bullet whizzing by him.  He hit the ground in a roll and sprang up, feet first, kicking towards where he imagined the man to be.  

For a moment there was nothing but the rush of air over him and the desperate pause waiting to see which would strike first.  Then sensation returned as his awkward kick struck home.  Danny righted himself as they fell, guiding the man into the ground.  A quick punch ensured that the man would stay down for a while.

He stood up and walked over to the woman.  "*Are you all right?*"

The woman nodded nervously obviously still shaken, "Where did you come from?  You were like smoke, blowing over them...."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 30, 2009)

At Xavier's

"Running the the classic death trap exercise huh?"Shin commented, he had seen it once before but most of his experience with it had been from the comics. The death trap program was a writer's favorite and he had seen many of his idols like Wolverine, Cyclops and Marvel Girl endure the program."When the warm up is over put some Sentinels in and let me join in, I could use some exercise to exhaust my energy reserves."He had trouble sleeping due to his powers, he still needed sleep but he didn't get tired as easily as someone else.

"This could be a good opportunity I should be bumped up to the main team, like permanently, instead of being in one of the kiddie teams."He was longing for some real action, those kiddie teams were just taught to work in teams and such but never actually got assigned missions, instead they had to do with surviving dangerous situations when all hell breaks lose, for example an academy assault or alien invasion.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 30, 2009)

"Teams?" Jesse asked. He knew there were teams, but he didn't know they were letting anybody in. He looked at the professor, giving him a straight face. "Well, if I'm gonna stay here, I might as well put myself to use...I can show you what I got in the Danger Room, then maybe you'll accept me into the team...what's it called?" he asked. "An' I ain't talkin' 'bout the kiddie teams, bub." he said, giving him an angry expression. It always came natural.

"And if I do get t' go into the Danger Room, you better higher the difficulty. I can take any machine there is..." he said. He began to smell something...a radioactive smell. "You stink kid..." he said.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 1, 2009)

In a mansion-like building off the coast of California, Zero was gazing at the ocean outside his window. He was thinking the problems that the world was going through, his greatest concern was the situation with the world's heroes, being split up because of some "registraton." Zero didn't know much about the registration, nor did he care, but he knew he was going to have to choose a side sooner or later, hopefully it wouldn't come to that. 
"Master Zero," a young woman's voice called from a distance, "Master Zero? Oh! There you are."
"Hey, Alicia." Zero said indifferently as if he wasn't paying attention to her existence.
"Master Zero, the director called, the next shooting will begin in a few weeks." Said Alicia. Alicia was the Brown Family's hired help. Despite the fact that she had been helping for years, she looks amazingly young, having golden- blonde hair, evenly-toned skin, and an hourglass figure. 
"Thanks..." Zero said, still focusing on his own thoughts.
"Master, if you're concerned for the registration, why not choose a side?" Alicia suggested concerningly.
"I would if the whole entire ordeal wasn't so stupid." Zero said, staring to become more serious, "I mean, we are splitting ourselves because of some disagreement, and guys like me are trying their best to make sure that the Earth is clean of all trash."
"That's why it became this serious. The universe is in a state of war and the Earth is trying to remain neutral."
"Yeah, but how does it affect me?"
"Because you are a hero." 
Suddenly, the room became quiet until there was loud beeping that can be heard from the basement. "Looks like trouble." Zero said.
"A simple bank robbery." Alicia informed. 
Zero quickly ran down to basement and prepared to leave.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2009)

-Cairo Egypt- 

The flight was a boring six hour forty minute flight almost seven hours if you take in the time it took the flight crew to get people off the plane. But Victor wasn?t sour, he had plenty of patience. Stepping out of the plane into the terminal he slowly makes his way toward the inner airport. Stepping out of the gate he could already feel the difference in climate between London and Cairo. Sliding his sunglasses down over he is immediately processed though customs, another process that ate a hour or so out of the day. With him now able to come and go as he pleased he walks to the front door. As he steps out the heat of Egypt bore down on him. This was a total contrast from the Egypt of his time which had an almost sub artic climate. Looking around he sees a cab looking for a fare.

With a whistle he waves the cab down who quickly picks up on what Victor wanted and pulled over to the curb. Opening the door Victor slides in. As he closes the door the Cabbie speaks up and in Arabic asks ?Where to bud?? Victor blinks for a second as he scratched his head. His Arabic was very rusty and very limited, but he believed that he could wing it.  ?Th? closest Hotel t? th? Museum.? he squeezed out in his best Arabic. The cabbie smiled as he gave a nod, he understood enough of what Victor had said to garner what he wanted. Although the drive wasn?t as long as the flight it did seem to Victor to take an eternity though, traffic in Cairo was bad, about forty-five minutes later they pull up to a smaller hotel. Looking down the street to the left, Victor could see the Museum. _ This would work perfectly_ he thought as the cabbie knocked on the plastic that separated them.

When Victor turned to look the cabbie was pointing to the amount of the fare. Victor smiled as he shook his head. Pulling his wallet out he counted out the fare, he had a good deal of the money he had on him converted over to Egyptian currency, after handing it to the man he steps out of the vehicle and closes the door behind him. With a sense of urgency he  makes his way into the hotel and quickly acquires a room that had a window that faced the museum. When everything was in order he stepped out and walked toward the Museum. This was used as a time to case the area as well. His plan was to steal the book of the dead and make his escape with as little trouble that could be mustered. He devises several escape routes as he walked along. Victor spends the rest of the day inside the museum itself memorizing the twist and turns. Then there it was the object that he desired. He could take it now if he wanted, but that would bring way too much unwanted attention in his direction. The day passed rather quick now as his anticipation built and as closing time approached he walked around the complex one last time then left. Walking back to his hotel he played several scenarios over in his head. Finally reaching his room he kicked his shoes off and sat in the middle of his bed and mediated until twelve in the morning. At that time he opens his eyes with a archaic chant. A dark energy surrounds him and as it dissipates he is left in his Acolyte uniform. He walks up to the window of his room and opens it, it was now that time. A few minutes later a dark figure stands in front of the Cairo Museum.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 1, 2009)

"You stink kid..." he said.

"I stink?"Shin snorted."This coming from the guy that looks like he just rolled out on the ground?"He pointed out the man's dirty clothing, which was even slightly damaged like it got snagged a couple of times and then Shin spotted some leaves and even a thorn that apparently got pulled off when this guy was......Well what kinda business does one have in the bushes?

"My apologies, it seems it wasn't the ground you were rolling around in, may I ask what you were doing in the bushes?"Then with a smirk he added."Weren't you like 31?, a bit old to play around in the bushes don't you think?"Shin was on guard, he seemed like the stereotypical aggressive mutant who would pounce on you the first chance he'd get.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 1, 2009)

"You wanna go kid?" Jesse growled, releasing all of his claws. He stepped closer to Shin. "I could kick kid's asses twice my size before you were even born. Don't think I'll let this one go ass hole." he growled again, standing in the same position. He put on the most menacing face he could.

"You're ruining my good mood squirt. You don't want to get on my bad side." he said, maintaining the same position.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 1, 2009)

Shin chuckled."You're funny oldtimer"Shin refrained from swinging the first punch, he was hungry for action but he had no idea what kind of powers this guy had and mutants were known to have crazy powers."But enough with the corny lines, I feel like I just stepped into a B-movie"He pointed at the door leading to the Danger Room.."All those sad attempt at being intimidating only makes you look insecure so how about we go a few rounds in there and we'll see how tough you are."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 1, 2009)

Professor E steps in, "Now now, since you two seem so ready to go, how about you take your anger out in the danger room," Andrew looks confused, "But, James is in the Danger Room," The Professor chuckles, "Now it wouldn't be fair to make you all wait so," he hits a button and cameras focus on multiple other rooms that look similar to the danger room but smaller, "I've had these other rooms installed, they aren't quite as large as the original but they'll be more than enough for one person to use at a time."

Jesse and Shin look slightly disappointed, they seemed to have wanted to fight each other rather than a simulation, "And since you all seem so confident I'll allow _you _ to decide your own setting," he says moving over slightly so they can come and do it themselves, "But I will be in control, so if you bite off more than you can chew I'll be there to give you the himelick," he says with a grin.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 1, 2009)

Jesse was prepared to throw the first punch before the Professor stepped in.

"Whatever." he looked over to Shin. "Me and you will finish this later." he said. He walked over to the computer devices. "Give me some sentinels and some other hard shit. I can take it." he said. He walked over to the door to the room he was going to use, and waited for the Professor to start. He looked over at him.

"Start it up." he said, looking back at the door. He waited for it to open, getting ready to sprint out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2009)

"Start it up." he said, looking back at the door. He waited for it to open, getting ready to sprint out.

Carolyn sighed. "No need to bother yourself with him professor. I'm on it." She sat in the small swivel chair and flipped a few switches. The Shi'ar technology kicked in, turning the once dull, bleak room into an exact replica of the front lawn of the school. 

Except, of course, it was burning.

Flames licked up the side of the academy, and the screams, even the scents, of death filled the air. A few more switches, and three sentinels Came lumbering into view, their sensor's trained on Jesse. Carolyn allowed herself a small smile and hit the com button. "Infirmary? This is the Danger Room. You might want to get a space ready."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 1, 2009)

Jesse heard the echo of Carolyn's voice, warning the infirmary. He looked up at her, and gave her his middle claw, in a mock version of flipping her off. Then, he felt the earth rumble three times. This caught him off guard, and he spun around.

"I should have only asked for one..." he mumbled, looking at the giant purple and blue robots. He unleashed all of his claws, jumping up at one, but just getting swatted like a fly.

"No...I shouldn't have asked for any..." he said. Jesse chose to go for the foot of one, stabbing his right hand of claws into the purple metal, and ripping them upwards, making three metal tears. Another sentinel shot a laser beam at him, catching him off guard. He jumped out the way, and the second sentinel shot the the first sentinel's foot, melting the metal slightly. He had completely forgotten about the third sentinel, and was kicked in his hip into a tree. The kick was slow, but still packed the force of a car. He slammed into the tree, getting a few large scratches from the rough texture. They began to slowly heal, but stopped half way, reducing them to minor scratches. If he wasn't under so much strain, they would have healed all the way, but the adrenaline was making his body focus on other things.

"Ow..." He groaned, stumbling up. He ran over to the first sentinel, the one he made the three scratches in. He stabbed his claws into the foot again, circling the foot to completely cut it off. It wasn't as hard considering it already had a big hole in it from the laser beam before. He got all the way around, and the metal that served as the leg began to slide off of the foot, which was now completely shut down, diconnected from the command system. The sentinel fell over, beginning to slowly lift itself up. Jesse quickly ran to the head of the sentinel, stabbing for one of its eyes. He stabbed into its eye, pulling it out, then doing the same for the other. The sentinel stopped lifting itself up, completely shut down.

Jesse turned around, and was met with a nice and warm hug from the foot of the third sentinel...again. This sentinel just loved kicking things. He hit the wall of the section of the Danger Room he was in, which now had the texture and looks of the outside wall of the X Mansion. It was followed by a laser beam, which he rolled away from. When he rolled away, the foot of the second sentinel began to come down. He quickly rolled away again, jumping up. He managed to get two stabs into the second sentinel's metal leg, before being picked up by the third sentinel. The sentinel threw Jesse at the X Mansion walls, and he knew he wouldn't be able to take anymore of this.

"Stop the simulation!" he yelled, swallowing the loads of pride he had.
((Am I controling the sentinels? If not, I'll edit.))


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

"*Aye big man*" a police man said
"*Come make your one phone call*" 

Pieter smiled and got to his feet

"If I come back and see ANYONE in my seat..."
"Well i'll leave you guys to think of what would happen" Pieter said flashing a dangerous smile

He was ushered to the payphone and the police man called the number he called out, the police man stood there staring at him. Pieter head butt the man and knocked him out cold. Somone answered on teh line

"Tervor, this is Major Smirnov again" 
"Last test" 
"_I'm listening sir_"
"I'm at the down town police station in lock up"
"I want to be out of here before tomorrow morning" Pieter said
"I'll leave it to you and your squad to handle it"
"This is your lest test but of course I'll be paying" he said
"_You are too generous sir, but we could never take money from you_" Trevor answered
"I'll be waiting" Pieter said and hung up the phone

He looked down at the officer on the ground

"OYEEE"
"MAN DOWNN" Pieter shouted 

Three police men burst into the hall and pulled gun 

"*HANDS UP AND GET ON THE GROUND*"
"Calm down, if I wanted to kill him I would have" Pieter said complying
"He slipped and hit is head" Pieter said to the men
"So if one of you fine officers would escort me back to lock up"
"The others can get him medical attention" Pieter said with a smile tht was directed at the ground


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

THUD! Tesla dropped down to one knee and began to breath hard. "Huff...huff...huff.... W...we.... we did it...." He tried to take deep breathes in order to speek but it wasn't working out too well, Even his "Partner" One could say, Was not loooking too hot. "Hey.. you alright?" Mischief took a few deep breathes and fell to a sitting position. "Y..yeah... fine..." He huffed. Tesla couldn't help but laugh at how moments earlier the two were in a fight and now they were working together. "Hah, hah..." he tried to laugh but he was still to out of breath, Using that attack took a lot of energy out of him. "Hey... you weren't too bad." He slowly stood up and held out his hand, Mischief grabbed a hold and tesla pulled him up. 

"It was good working with you." He shook the hooded mans hands and began to walk off, still having trouble standing straight. "See ya." Mischief waved to the man in black and the two went their separate ways for now.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 2, 2009)

At Xavier's

Shin smirked, he didn't really have to put this guy in his place anymore.He did that himself already by getting his ass kicked by the simulation."So what, he's Wolverine's female clone?"He joked, making a reference to both the legendary X-men and the X-23 who had been the first's female clone.

"Just give me one Sentinel, I'm running a bit low on power, I've got only about 50% maybe 70% of my normal power level."The simulation was set up for him as Shin entered one of the free rooms and powered up for the upcoming battle.The room warped into an urban area with a Sentinel as his opponent.

NY

The Zeta Prime body had arrived in NY, the body's function was strealth and so like always it just took the appearance of a random person he had seen during a few days before.This usually being a person half a continent away.This time he stepped out of a cab while masquerading as a random Chinese tourist.The man entered an office building and after showing an H.A.M.M.E.R. ID card he was allowed to pass trough the security office and step into a broomcloset that led to a secret elevator.This elevator brought him several floor downs and during the ride his appearance shifted into that of a broad muscled gray haired man with a military issue hairstyle and was dressed in an expensive Italian suit.This being the face the other members of the Cabal recognized as the representative of the Prime collective.

He was the first to step into the room that was tricked out with bleeding edge technology that made it impossible to listen into, discover, or find out anything about whatever happened inside of this room.

He took his seat at the round table, made so not to offend anyone by having one specific person sitting at the head of the table.The four other member should arrive soon and so Zeta just waited patiently, with him all of the other Prime bodies paid attention to this meeting.Omega while sitting in his office, holding a meeting regarding a new superhuman holding facility.Alpha, or better known as Captain Cosmos had just stepped into the Americorp main office.

Where a good friend and colleague of his worked, well not just worked but owned the corporation. Luciano Forza, the current Captain America.

The other bodies were all going on with their business like usual, their status as being part of a powerful collective of criminals was one of the best kept secrets in the Marvel-verse.Even The Cabal had little information about the Prime Collective, Zeta never went into details about it and in order to gain the respect of the other four he simply used his resources to prove his worth.All they knew was that they Collective had influence with H.A.M.M.E.R. and many other governmental agencies and had a wealth of knowledge about various subjects ranging from well kept secrets of their archenemies to military secrets.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2009)

The Professor turns to Andrew, "How about I give you the same?" Andrew looks unsure, "Don't worry, I'm sure you can handle it," he says with a reassuring smile. The boy sighs and then heads to one of the sub-danger rooms, *"Alright, Shin, Andrew, are you two ready?"* he says through the speakers, "Of course," "Well..." *"Good, Begin!"*

With Mischief-

"Maybe we can fight random bikers again sometime,"  he says before he weakling walks away, "Alright...that sounds like enough super heroing for one day..." he tries to walk home but it just doesn't seem like it's happening anytime today, so he makes his way over to the fried motorcycles. 

"Alright...lets give this a shot," he weakly uses his powers to take out what looks to be the only good parts still remaining in each and every bike. He finally has enough to make a single functioning vehicle that he rides home.

_*With the New Brotherhood*_

Offshoot walks through the streets, Refresh not too far off, but disguised as a hefty man in a suit with a briefcase, "Alright...how will we go about recruiting..." Refresh walks closer to Offshoot but pays him no attention with his eyes, "It would be best for you to atleast try to disguise yourself, because I don't plan on breaking you out once again." Offshoot punches his open hand, "Like I'd get caught again, we're gona' find a stronger group, one that won't get broken up as easily as last time..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2009)

*With the Cabal...*

Zeta waited patiently, sitting at the dark table. Feast was the next to arrive. There was a small pop of displaced air, and a 30-ish looking man was suddenly sitting in the seat opposite to the android. His face was youngish, almost feminine, with wide, sparkling blue eyes one would be used to on a young girl. On a man however, they simply looked disconcerting.

"Hiya Zets." Feast said cheerily, waving. Zetta said nothing. He was used to Feast's bizzare personalities by now. It would pass.

And it did. It was always...strange to see Feast change. His eyes changed from abright blue to a deep shade of brown, tired and hard. His face too, seemed to....flow. The skin got darker, the lines more prominate and masculine. When he spoke, there ws now a slight mexican accent to it. "Hombre." He said, nodding respectfully. Zetta said nothing, but noticed that this was a new addition to Feast's list of personalities. Again, Feast changed, this time to a younger man's features, around 20. His face was pale and gaunt, and he squinted constantly, as if he needed glasses. His voice was high pitched, and he nodded nervously. "H-Hi Zetta. Lovely weather, isn't it?" Then he fell silent. 

Feast had arrived.

*At Xavier's Academy...*

"Stop the simulation!" Carolyn let out a rick laugh. The jerk had deserved it for being such an asshole. She flipped the switch and the Danger Room reverted back to normal, leaving an exausted, bloody Jesse in the middle. 

"Pwoor baby..." She said mockingly over the intercom. "Are you ready for an easier simulation now?" Jesse just glared, which made Carolyn laugh more. "Oh lighten up. You'll be fine in a minute or two." She hit a few buttons and scrolled down the list of programs they could run. She was tempted to let him duke it out with Magneto or the Hulk, but refrained. Eventually  she came across one that seemed to suit him well. She flipped the switch and a figure came into view. "Now this is one sentinal." She said over the intercom. "Lowest possible setting, meaning it's weaker than a normal one. Have fun." The sentinal locked on to Jesse, and attacked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2009)

"Damn it." Tesla collapses into an alley and sits against the wall. "I don't have enough energy to get to home." He laughed. "I need to get a quick recharge in somehow." Elsewhere, A drunk driver speeds down the street, he turns a corner and the car lifts up onto two wheels. "RUN!!" a women screams when she sees the driver land back on all four wheels. "HAHAHAHA!!!" the man leans out the window and holds up a bottle of beer. "WHERS EVURY ONE GOIN!?" He laughed. Tesla heard the screams and forced himself to stand up. "I guess the hero business isn't over for today." 

He stumbled out of the alley. "AH! TESLA!!!" a blond haired women rushed to his side. "Do something before someone gets hurt!!" she points at the car speeding towards them. "Sigh... it's never enough.." He removed the folding disc and unfolded it. "I'll pop his tires and send him my way, get out of here." She nodded and rushed off. "No choice." He tosses the disc and uses what little power he has left to cut the drunk drivers tires, causing him to lose control and head straight for tesla. "This'll hurt you more then me." Telsa had aimed the man towards a power pole, The moment he crashed into the pole, Tesla tossed him from the car. 

CRASH! the pole slams down onto the mans car. "Hey! DAS MY CAR!" he shouts. "I just saved your life..." Tesla huffs walking over to the active wires. "Now for a recharge." He picks up one of the wires and jabs it into himself, a field of electricty could be seen forming around him as his skeleton flashed a few times. "I... i need to find a better way to recharge..." he says weakly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2009)

-New York City- 

A black Sedan pulls up to a rather unimposing building that one would be hard press to convince anyone that it was used as one of the meeting places for the most secretive crime syndicate in the world, the Cabal. As the vehicle comes to a stop the eyes of the elderly looking gentlemen pop open. The stern look in his icy blue eyes could make the bravest fear for their lives. 

-20 Hours Earlier, Unknown Local-         

A man dressed in a butlers uniform enters a darkened room after knocking. To his left many monitors playing world events from all the corners of the planet in every language imaginable. He slowly approaches the  man that is draped in shadow clearing his throat as he dose. “Sir, you have been summoned to meet your newest _ business associates_ in New York.” the servant reports. The man sitting in shadow eyes cut toward his servant then back to the monitors. The butler bows, “The meeting is set to start in twenty hours Sir, shall I have your private jet prepped?” the butler inquires as he looks up from his bowed state. The Shadowed man mere waves a gesture with his hand. This was all it took to relay the message. Still bowed the butler slowly backs out and closes the door as he leaves.  The news wasn’t surprising to this man, world events had dictated such action. Standing he calmly switches the monitors off making the room pitch dark. Several moments pass but soon the door opens and the silhouetted figure of the man can be seen exiting out the door. 

Now in the light his form can be clearly seen as he walks down the hallways of his home with his arms folded behind his back. Walking in this manner cause his black suit to crinkle and ruffle with each step. He also wears a blue tie that is matched by a blue handkerchief that is placed in an outer suit pocket.  Over all he looks like a well to do older man. As he walks along his various maids and butlers bow in his presence. After a lengthy walk through his home he exits through the back door which leads to a personal airfield. Setting near the beginning of the run way is a state of the art jet. After boarding it and taking his seat his pilots quickly prep the controls and prepare for lift off. The flight goes smoothly in the first hours of the flight but half way through they hit some bad weather and are forced to land. So seventeen  and a half hours later they land at John F. Kennedy International. As he exits the plane he is usurer quickly into a black Sedan. Fighting Queens traffic is rough but about a hour later  the Sedan come to a stop outside a tall building.

-Present- 

The driver quickly steps out and rounds the car and opens the door for his passenger. The elderly gentleman steps out and adjust his tie as the driver closes the door and walks up to the building.  He opens the door for the man as he walks up. With a mild gesture with his left hand the elderly man thanks the driver and disappears into the building. Soon he came upon the same security guard that the Zeta Prime  body of the collective had passed earlier. The Guard begins to sweat as he approached and bowed as he catches a glance shot his way by the man. The guard didn’t know who the man was, which isn’t surprising not many do, all he knows is that he is to bow in respect to the man because he is good friends with the owner of the building. This elderly man; known as William Maximus  to the Cabal is perhaps the most mysterious member of the group. All the other four members know is that he controls 90% of the media but even in this light they don’t know how far his influence truly reaches. 

He soon inters that same broom closet and steps into the secret elevator. Soon the door opens again with a *ping* and he steps out into the meeting room with his arms folded behind his back. His stern look surveyed the room. It appeared that he was the third to arrive after the one known as Zeta Prime and the Vampire known as Feast. With out a word he rounds the table and takes his respective seat. Crossing his left leg over the top of his right knee he settles his left elbow on the table and props his head on that arm as he slowly rocks back and forth.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2009)

Pieter sat in his cell when the light sudden went out int eh entire police station. 

"It's begun" he said with a smile

He heard windows shattering and a small explosion upstairs and a few gunshots from semi automatics and automatic weapons. After a short while he heard foot steps coming down the hall. He got to his feet and saw teh green of night vision goggles bouncing down the hall.

"_Get back sir we'll blow the cell_" 
"No need Sargent" Pieter said with a smile

He turned and faces the men in the cell

"I know some of you in here are small time thugs if you want to join a real army, a real family follow me" 

He held the prison bars and his body changed to what ever metal they were made of. He roared and pulled the bars free. Several men followed him as he walked out into the hall

"Sargent i like what you did with these men" 
"Today is the start of our very own army"
"_Yes sir_"

They headed out into the street past several dead police men into waiting vehicles.

"First things first, lets set up a base of operation" Pieter said
"_Right away Major_" the man answered as the car drove off.


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 2, 2009)

A phone rings and a conversation takes place between Alice and a unknown person, Alice discusses the mutant school Xavier's. "You enjoy watching him don't you?" "No, I think he may be the One I'm looking for" Alice counters, just as the sound of a number being selected alerts Alice that someone may be tracing their call. She ends the call. Armed policemen move down a darkened, decrepit hallway in the "Heart O' the City Hotel," their flashlight beam bouncing just ahead of them. They come to room 303, kick down the door and find a woman with long hair, facing away from them. It's Alice. She brings her hands up from the laptop she's working on at their command. Alice easily defeats the six policemen sent to apprehend her. She calls her friend, letting him know that the line has been traced, though she doesn't know how. "Make it to another exit," he says and a man named Patrick made his up after her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2009)

Anderson flies thoughtfully across the sky, brooding. It's been a day since he had captured Pieter and he's still angry at himself.

_I checked the house for the jewells the minute I got out,_ he thought to himself, _but they were already gone. Where would his partner have taken...Wait, what's that?_ He asks himself, noticing a car chase down on the streets below. Several cop cars were in pursuit of a yellow taxi. _Not the most subtle get away vehicle,_ Anderson thought wryly to himself. _The cops can probably handle that, but it'll take time, and somebody might get hurt...and I can finish this off quickly._ He pulls into a steep dive as he heads for the car.

He lands with a loud themp and goes to work. Trying his best to keep his balance, he folds in his wings and leans over the side, smashing the window. A lone man drives the taxi, looking at Anderson with a startled espression on his face. He snarls, and holds his hand up.

A long cable shoots from his wrist, smacking anderson in the face and wrapping itself around his neck. Anderson manages to get a wrist in so it doesn't choke him, but the cable simply wraps around his wrist. With a jerk of his hand, the man throws Anderson off the car.

Anderson snaps his wings out, rising quickly. The cord tethers him to the car, and Anderson is briefly rmeined of the people on parachutes tied to the back of a boat. _Except this is a whole lot more dangerous,_ he thinks to himself, griiting his teeth. _I'm in for a bumpy ride._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 4, 2009)

Shin VS the Sentinel

The mutant flew up in the air, not a moment too soon as an energy blast was fired fired by the robotic mutant hunter.As the energy was unsuitable for absorption by Shin, he had no choice but to evade them like any other person.He quickly closed the gap between them and tried to stay close to the Sentinel and behind it.He struck out, his fists digging into the back of the Sentinel and keeping Shin secure while he let out an energy blast from his eyes to drill a hole into the robot in an attempt to destroy vital parts.

The robot assessed the situation and reached back to grab Shin and pull him of it's back.The purple hand attempted to crush Shin, who's durability was tested the extremes.He released energy blasts from his hands, the damage building up until Shin managed to slip free and fly up again before swooping down for another strike.

He crashed into the chest of the Sentinel, with his fists embedded deep into the robot he released the remainder of his energy trough his hands right into the Sentinel.This coupled with the damage he had done on a similar height on the back of the Sentinel was enough to finish it off.Both of the combatants spent they crashed.Leaving a draining Shin laying on top of the simulated Sentinel until it dissapeared sending Shin fall down a foot or two before landing on the cold floor.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 4, 2009)

At Xavier's-

The Professor watched as Shin and Jesse fought, "Very good Shin, seems your not as tough as you thought now are you Jesse? How does one low level Sentinel sound? I mean if Shin could kind of handle it, it wouldn't be a problem for you now would it?" he then switches the camera to the room were Andrew stands in, "I'll give you the same Andrew, lets see what you've got," he says hitting a button.

The background formed, a peaceful park setting, but it was soon interrupted by the large mutant hunter appearing before Andrew, "Oh god..." Andrew stood, frozen in fear and was smacked away by the sentinel. Andrew shook his head and then ripped off his coat and threw it to the side, leaving a black shirt with the sleeves ripped off on, "I can do this..." he says to himself and charges forward.

He climbs up the side of the sentinel but it fires a lazer of out its eyes at the boy. He releases his hand from the machine and holds on with one hand to avoid the blast. He jumps up to the top of the body and delivers a punch to the head. It stumbles slightly but quickly grabs Andrew with his hands and begins to squeeze.

The Professor thinks for a moment, "Is this the full extend of your powers Andrew? I feel that your...holding something back. This is not a safe thing to do in the Danger Room, give it your all," Andrew tries his hardest to break free but fails to do so, "Give it my all..." he thinks back to the day that he killed all of those people.

"I've been holding back ever since those days...so I wouldn't hurt anyone..." he thinks as the machine tighens its grip, "No more. I've, I've got to learn to control it, which means I've got to use it!" Suddenly he begins to grow fur all over his body. His muscles expand and his body grows slightly. Claws grow on his feet and hands and his teeth become sharp and deadly.

He lets out a loud howl as he busts out of the Sentinel's grip. As the machine stumbles backwards the beast that is Andrew pounces forward, digging it's claws into the enemy and causing it to fall backwards.

As it lays on it's back it attempts to hit him off with one of it's massive arms but it is smacked away by the werewolf and then rendered useless as he stabs both of it's shoulders. It's eyes begin to light up, readying a lazer, but he stabs both of them with his two claws and then continues to pound on the machines head.

He continues to slash and cut at the sentinel until it finally vanishes, but he continues to attack the ground that it once layed on. He continues this savage behavior for some time until finally returning back to his human form. He looks a his own hands and is breathing heavily, "What...what happened?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2009)

*In the Danger Room...*

Carolyn watches Andrew's performance with interest. As the boy finishes, she walks up beside Profsessor E.

"Well," She comments dryly. "That was...interesting." She flips a switch and several lights blink on. "Computer. This is Morningstar. Record and store Andrew's performance. Analyze powers."

"Certainly," Comes a robotic voice. "One moment please." The machine hums and several lights blink on and off. "Process complete. Subject Andrew posses limited shapeshifting. Human/wolf hybrid. Speed and strength recieve increases, as do agility and sense. Healing accelerates and conscious thought ceases to exist. Andrew act on instict alone, attacking anything, friend or foe, in his way."

"Cool," Carolyn says. "Computer, run the low power sentinel sequence in Danger Room 2. I need a workout."

"Certainly Morningstar."

Carolyn hops into the Danger Room and grins as a large sentinel appears. She snaps her fingers, and the familiar lightness seeps through her muscles. She pushes off, her muscles rocketing her now lighter form towards the sentinel's head. The robot swings it's giant hand but Carolyn twists, leaping off the hand and then again off the wall, passing right over the sentinel's head.

_Alright..._ She thinks to herself. _4 gees."_ He arm blackens with increased gravity and hauls her downwards, smacking the sentinel on the top of it's head. The metal recieves a good dent and Carolyn rockets away again before the robot can respond. She aims a kick at it's eye, and her foot crashes through it, temporarily blinding it. The sentinel brings it's armored head forward, slamming Carolyn down into the ground. Her reduced gravity saved her from any broken bones, but she was still dizzy. With contemptous ease, the sentinel reaches down and picks her up in it's enormous hand. Carolyn can feel herself starting to black out. _20 gees!_ Her body becomes incredibly heavy, and despite Carolyn's mutant body allowing her to resist most of the strain, she still blacks out.

The sentinel however, falls face first onto the ground, smashing it's already damaged head. It's light's fade, as does the rest of the Danger Room illusions.

"Well...tie." Professor E says, grinning.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 5, 2009)

Jesse begins to get angry with all the taunting from the other mutants around him. He watches as the Sentinel lands on the ground before him, but before it even got close to the ground, he unleashed his anger. Jesse sprinted towards the robotic assassin, jumping up and using his claws as tools for climbing. The sentinel lands, swatting at its face, where Jesse was now slashing and stabbing ruthlessly. He jumped down, landing on his feet.

"You people have no idea..." he said, running towards the Sentinel again. It shot two rockets from its palms, which were homing in on Jesse. He led them between the sentinel's legs, and then jumped on its back. He hung on for a while as the rockets got closer, then right before they made contact with him, dropped to the ground. The rockets had no time to react, smashing into the sentinel's back and exploding. The sentinel was pushed over from the impact, landing robotic face first into the dirt of the front lawn. Jesse jumped onto the sentinel's head, slashing at the back of its head. He got a good few slashes in before it rolled over. He jumped off, nearly getting crushed under the sentinel's head.

Jesse jumped back on the sentinel's head, starting from its chin, and, as he stabbed his claws into its chin, dragging his claws through it until he reached the top of its head. The sentinel began to slow, trying to resist from getting shut down. The lasers in its eyes began to flicker, sending random laser beams at random places, which sometime Jesse had to dodge. He continued to slash furiously at its face, cutting pieces out as he mauled it with his claws. Finally, it stopped moving, finally shut down. Jesse breathed heavily, looking up at the control center where the professor stood.

"As I was saying. You people have no idea what I'm capable of." he said, walking back to the control center.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 8, 2009)

"Phew~" Tesla walked into a normal apartment somewhere in LA. He removed his mask, he had medium messy brown hair and hazle eyes. "It's been a long day." He laughed, Tesla, Real name Vick Wilder. "It's a good thing i had the day off today." He removed his outfit and headed for the shower, a black suit in the middle of the day was pretty hot. he let out a sigh as he washed away the sweat of the day. "Interesting day all in all. But i really need to work on that flying thing." He nodded. 

Vick hoped out of the shower, wrapped a towel around himself, plopped on the couch and turned on the TV to check out the latest news. "Super hero, Telsa appeared again today, This time causing a riot in the street." Clips of Tesla running away from a horde of people were shown. "He is also suspected of breaking and entering the estate of Ms. Victoria Newford. Widow of Ex-financial mogul Antonio Newford. The lock at the estate was-" Click. Vick turned the TV off. "You try and help them out and what happens." He sighed. "I guess i'll go to bed."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

With Shin

He had took take a breather but eventually got back up again on his own strength, using up so much of his energy in an already low powered state wasn't a smart move but how else was he supposed to take down a mecha proportioned mutant killing machine.

A fatigued Shin headed back to the control room."I could use a major recharge."He was hoping tomorrow would bring a sunny and clear sky, he'd be back at full power in no time under those conditions.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2009)

The next day at Xavier's Academy-

Andrew woke up in the infirmary, bandaged up, "What happened?" the last thing he remembered was him beginning to transform, "I hope no one got hurt..." he slowly gets up, "Doesn't hurt...too bad," he said holding his ribs. His injuries should have been much more severe, but his powers had saved him from suffering the same fate as a normal human.

On the loud speaker that goes through the school, "Hello students, I'll need Shin Yagami, Andrew Parks, Jesse Howinsworth, and Carolyn Sanders report to my office. Have a nice day," the Professor spins around in his chair to look out the window, "This should be interesting."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2009)

With Shin

The Japanese mutant had been flying over the school grounds when he heard his name being called out on the speakers.Back on full strength he swooped down and landed.Flying indoors was frowned upon and so he just neatly walked into the building and headed for the headmaster's office. There he was the first to arrive.After politely knocking he stepped inside.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 9, 2009)

Danny awoke, squinting as the sun peeked through the skyline.  After leaving the woman last night he thought he would try sleeping on the rooftops to avoid any other incidents.  It helped, perhaps, though he still was sore and exhausted from the poor rest.

He idly thought that he should be getting ready for school.  It wasn't really an option though.  Finding his family had to be the priority, spending a few hours locked in class wouldn't be productive in that.

The rational part of his brain said he should go to the police.  Let them handle the investigation.  But it also told him that the first thing the police would do would be to secure him in a foster home.  He wouldn't let them lock him away, he couldn't stand sitting uselessly.

So if he was alone, he'd need some sort of lead to start.  His grandfather had a friend that owned a shop in Chinatown.  The men that were at his apartment wore a fairly distinctive garb, hopefully that was enough of a lead to find out more.

Danny crept to the edge of the roof, checking carefully for any suspicious activity then carefully started to descend the fire escape.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 9, 2009)

Jesse heard his name called on the speaker, and he began to walk to the Professor's office. He just walked in without knocking, standing in front of the Professor's desk with his arms crossed, looking at the Professor questioningly.

"What? Am I in trouble or somethin'?" he asked sarcastically. He squinted his eyes at the professor, adding to the sarcasm.

((Who's controling Carolyn?))


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 9, 2009)

In the Professor's Office

"What? Am I in trouble or somethin'?" he asked sarcastically. He squinted his eyes at the professor, adding to the sarcasm.

The Professor grinned, "No, not at all. But I'll wait for everyone to arrive before I explain."

Carolyn was the next to enter and join the other too, and finally Andrew made his way in from the infirmary, "Ok, good to see you all. Now, I've called you in to talk about your performances yesterday," they all listened carefully, "They were quite impressive, all of you, and I've seen you in action as well Carolyn so there's no worries there," he says with a reassuring smile.

"I'm sure you've all heard of the X-Men? Well to get to the point, I'd like to take you four and have you form a new group of X-Men," he waited for their individual reactions, which he sure would all be different.

Andrew looked at him, eyes wide, "M-me? I went out of control and managed to take out a sentinel in the process. How does that make me X-Men material?" Professor nods, "Don't worry, I don't expect any of you to be too strong before plenty of more training and after gaining some experience. You my friend have great potential, as do all of you, but you just need to gain control. Which, believe it or not, I know you can do," he shoots another reassuring smile and then looks at the others, "Any other questions, comments, concerns?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 9, 2009)

"Sure, I guess I could make myself usefull for somethin' in this place...Are you tellin' me that you think I don't have control?" he asked. "I have the most control over my powers in this entire room." he said, his temper beginning to get the best of him. "Anyway...yea, I'll join your group." he repeated, leaning against a wall with his arms crossed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2009)

"Sure, I guess I could make myself usefull for somethin' in this place...Are you tellin' me that you think I don't have control?" he asked. "I have the most control over my powers in this entire room." he said, his temper beginning to get the best of him. "Anyway...yea, I'll join your group." he repeated, leaning against a wall with his arms crossed.

The Professor stares blankly at Jesse, "...Are you Andrew? No, I didn't think so, that's why I wasn't talking to you and I was to him," he rolls his eyes, "If you all want to become the new X-Men then I won't have time for such stupidity, and don't any of you get too comfortable, though unlikely, any big mess ups could easily take your membership away from you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 12, 2009)

*- A small theater in New York -*

A crowd of people were lined up to enter for the evening's show among them an old man leaning slightly on a cane.  He seemed a bit confused as he approached the front of the line however with a little prompting he produced a ticket from the pockets of his coat.

He milled in with the other patrons quietly finding their seats.  After some time the doors were closed, the lights came down, and the show began.  The man didn't seem particularly interested in the show, didn't seem to be paying attention to anything in particular for that matter.  In fact the only movement he made was to set his cane on the ground, unseen in the darkened room.

Unseen to any of the patrons the cane shivered a bit and then seemed to melt into a black ooze.  The ooze separated itself into three parts and flowed silently up the aisles like small black snakes.  They reached the doors to the main floor and gripped.

The man smiled.  A creepy caricature of a human smile.  His form then shivered as well, he turned to the man next to him and a spike shot into the unaware form.  He rose from his seat, reveling as the life drained from his victim.

Katchet was vaguely aware of the screams of those around him as they rushed for the exits.  He ignored them as he struck a second running target.  He felt a moment of strain as the crowds hit the doors however his extensions held.

_Yes_, he thought, _this was a much easier way to get food than hunting._  He moved on to his next kill, ecstatic in the feast laid out before him....


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 14, 2009)

With Shin

"Awesome."Shin was excited, he had wanted to be on a real X-men team for a while now."I've got two questions, who's teamleader.....And don't tell me it's that guy."He pointed to Jesse."Also where can I get the keys for the Blackbird?, I'm flying it."


----------



## EPIC (Jul 16, 2009)

At the Brown Mansion, Zero was sitting in his couch in his lavish living room watching TV, hoping he could stray himself from his own thoughts. He wondered what he could do on this whole registration business. Meanwhile, Alicia was standing not too far from, waiting for an order that wouldn't come for a long time. She was extremely concerned about Zero, the house had never been so quiet. Finally, though, after what had been 30 minutes of pure silence, Zero spoke, "I'm joining the X-men."
"Master!" Alicia called excitedly, relieved that Zero had finally spoken.
"I'll join them and decided from there. Hopefully, they might've chosen a side by now."
"Are you sure you want to do this? You know you might leave the mansion?"
"I don't think I would need to, but they'll tell me if I have to."
"I... also... won't be there with you."
"That's if I have to live there." Zero stood up and walked towards the door. "I'm leaving now, the sooner I get this over with, the better."
"I wish you luck, master."
Then, Zero walked out of the door and left. 

Later, he found himself in front of the entrance of Xavier's Academy. It was alot bigger that he imagined, with alot of kids running around. A small girl came walking by with a teddy bear in her hands. 
"_I wonder if she knows..._" Zero thought as he looked at her, "Hey, you think you could take to the Professor's Office?" The small girl nodded and tapped Zero in the head. In a flash, he was right in front of the Professor's Office, he had almost forgotten that there were mutants all over  the place with powers more frightening than his own. He raised his fist up and knocked on the door, hoping for an answer.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 17, 2009)

-Cairo, Egypt-

Victor had spent most of that day casing the museum and he knew where all the surveillance equipment and security systems were emplaced. In the darkness beneath the point of his hood is eyes lightly glowed a soft blue as he mumbled to himself as he raised both of his hands into the air. A Faint black energy flowed around his outstretched digits as he continued his chanting. A flash of energy came off his eyes as he focused his spell on the various systems of the building. Sadly this move also cut the main power grid tied into the museum. The alarm might not go off now but people would notice that the power to the museum had been interrupted. _ Got get this done fast_ he thinks to himself as the sound of crackling circuits lightly buzz from inside the museum. His long cape fluttered in his wake as he quickly walks up to the large double doors and throws them open. 

His long shadow is cast along the exhibits as he walks by them. With each room he got closer and closer to his goal. And soon, underneath a glass case, his main objective sat in front of him. A black energy encases Victor’s hand as he touched the reinforced glass. A pulse emanates from the point of contact and spread outward like a ripple on the surface of a pond. As this happened the glass cascades back to the element of sand it was formed from and washes around the book. A unseen smile spreads across his lips as he reaches in and picks the golden clad book up.  As the sand flows from the cracks and crevasses of the  book a stern voice booms out . “Halt! You are under arrest criminal.”  Victor turns to see a man in dark brown spandex with a short light brown cape hanging  off his back. The hero looked shocked at the man that stood before him. “Who are you, your not the criminal I bated with this attraction.” 

Victors eyes cut from wall to wall, if this was a trap it was a poor one, not to mention he had never seen this hero before. “Identify yourself!” the man barks but Victor is pre occupied at the moment and ignores him. Frustration falls across the hero’s face as he bolts forward with his super speed. Before Victor could react he was he catches a left hook to the jaw that send him hurtling through the near by wall into the next exhibit room. It took a second but as Victor regained his senses he quickly realized that this hero wasn’t playing around, and he was fast too. Rubbing his jaw Victor stands as he tightly grips the book of the dead. The man in brown is shocked that Victor stood. As sweat forms on the back of his neck he shouts “Identify yourself!” again


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2009)

*At Xavier's...*

"Also where can I get the keys for the Blackbird?, I'm flying it." Shin says, obviously excited.

"The blackbird? X-men?" Carolyn asks, her eyes growing wide as saucers. Her face registers pure shock and for a moment it appears she might faint.

"That...that would be....amazing..." She finally stammers out, putting her hand on her chest. "I would...would be honored."

*With Anderson...*

"AAAAAAAAH!" The young superhero screams as he's thrown from building to building, desperately trying to regain control. The driver of the car pokes his head out the window.

"Don't mess with Whiplash!" He shouts, slamming Raven into yet another building. He begins to feel his hold on consciousness fade, and struggles to stay awake. He reaches out, grabbing the cable of flesh and pulling himself closer to the speeding car. "Bastard!" He shouts weakly,barely dodging another building. "Try me!" He works his way down the cable, inching his way down. Whiplash swerves wildly, and Raven briefly wonders how much more damage this car can take. It's nearly been crashed several times, and it's obvious Whiplash is no NASCAR driver. Raven glances up, just in time to see a bridge right ahead of him. "Oh no....."


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 17, 2009)

"Woops. Thought you were talking to all of us." he says, smiling. This was one of the rarest things for him to do. There were five things he would never do; 1. Hit a woman unless she was a mutant or superhuman with powers and attacking him, 2. Go to a bar without having at least five beers, 3. Smile unless it really deserved it, 4. Apologize, he found it as a sign of weakness, and he only apologised if it really deserved it, and 5. Let a murderer get out alive, unless told not to.

"...You got any beer?" he asked the Professor, still leaning against the wall. He ignored the knock on the door.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 17, 2009)

*With the New X-Men*

"Awesome."Shin was excited, he had wanted to be on a real X-men team for a while now."I've got two questions, who's teamleader.....And don't tell me it's that guy."He pointed to Jesse."Also where can I get the keys for the Blackbird?, I'm flying it."

"Well hold on now. Unfortunately none of you show much leadership potential at the moment, however the time will come where I will choose one. For the moment I will be in contact with you all through these communication devices and acting as Team Leader," he hands them each a communicator that fits in their ears, "And I suggest you all either stay on foot, or atleast on land, for now. Though if you are truly interested, lessons can be arranged," he says with a grin.


"The blackbird? X-men?" Carolyn asks, her eyes growing wide as saucers. Her face registers pure shock and for a moment it appears she might faint.

"That...that would be....amazing..." She finally stammers out, putting her hand on her chest. "I would...would be honored."

The Professor gives another one of his famous smiles, "I'm honored to have you on the team Carolyn."

"Woops. Thought you were talking to all of us." he says, smiling. "...You got any beer?" he asked the Professor, still leaning against the wall. He ignored the knock on the door.

The Professor gives a smirk, glad to see that he could show some maturity in this situation in realizing his mistake, "Not a problem at all, and seeing how this is a school, you'll have to supply your own drinks. However you must keep them to yourselves, drunk mutant teens is not the best idea." 

He hears a knock on the door and tells them to come in. Zero walks in and explains that he would like to enroll, "Of course you can join us," he thinks for a moment and then tosses him one of the communicators, "I'd like to test your potential to see if you could possibly become an X-Men like the mutants you see around you. Just stick with them on this first mission and do your best. If it seems to overwhelming just stick back and let them handle things. Don't allow yourself to get unneccessarily harmed."

He walks past each of the mutants and hands them their costumes, "You will each wear one of these while on X-Men missions, and you will go by your codenames. If you don't have a code name unlike Morningstar and Amaterasu here," he says motioning to Carolyn and Shin respectively, "Then I will give you one right now."

He turns to Jesse, "Yours was quite easy, you will follow the legacy of Wolverine and go by his name," then he turns to Andrew, "Your name fits you so well in a way but in another it is very unsuited to you Savage." Andrew thinks for a moment, "Savage..." In his head he kind of likes it but part of him is against it but he simply accepts it.

"Now, down to business. There is currently a high speed chase,"  he turns on a TV in the room showing the chase, "Whose that?" Carolyn asks pointing to Raven, "I believe he is a local super hero that goes by the name of Raven. It is clear that he is in over his head here," he says as he gets bashed into a building, "So it will be your job to help him and stop this man. It's nothing too glamorous but for your first mission as a team it will work nicely. Now get to one of the cars in the garage and move out X-Men."


----------



## Gossip Girl (Jul 18, 2009)

A fierce rooftop chase ensues with Alice and Patrick leaping from one building to the next, amazing the policemen left behind. Alice makes another daring leap across an alleyway and through a small window. She has momentarily lost her pursuers and makes it to a warehouse. She starts gathering stuff up when the phone rings. She answers it and hears her friend Solomon, who tells her to open the door just as a knock sounds on the door. She opens it and sees a young girl around thirteen, "It's about time you got here, were the hell have you been Kris?" I'm sorry I lost track of time, did he follow you?" Alice sighs "No I think I lost him but whe better get the hell out of here.". 

They move their conversation to a shrimp market near China Town, where Kris hands Alice a cd, "Solomon should be able to hack into Cerebro with this." "Yeah, but we have to be in the X-Mansion." "Don't worry about that I got all under control." Alice shrugs and tries to walk away but is cut off when Kris has a vision about the arrival of Patrick. After a lengthy chase through the market, Patrick eventually corner them in front of a tank that contains some piranhas or a similar-looking fish. He breaks the tank and fires his machine gun but Aliceputs up earth wall and sets one of his bombs on fire causing an explosion.


----------



## EPIC (Jul 23, 2009)

Zero nodded to the Professor as he was given the communicator. He looked at the other members, who seemed his age, but he didn't know. Of course, they just made the team, so he feared they won't get along well for awhile, which means that he might have to keep his mouth shut and speak only when he needs to. He turned his attention to the chase on the TV. It didn't seem like a hard job, just stop the car and the group will be done. Maybe if they re-directed traffic with a few blockades and controlled the car from the inside somehow, then they might be able to wrap up the mission without very few casualties. He walked with the team towards the garage after putting on his new suit, which strangely was just like his original.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jul 24, 2009)

"I'm driving." Jesse said, grabbing the keys of a truck and starting the engine. "Well...two people can get in here with me, two in the back, and just so you know, you probably want to get in here, since it probably wouldn't be too good to be out there while I'm driving, unless you can fly or somethin'." he said, waiting for eveyrbody to get in.


----------

